# The Chocolate Museum in Brixton?



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

apparently so:
http://thechocolatemuseum.co.uk/#

is this old news? it's news to me.


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

oh wow- news to me too.  Posh chocolate....That makes me v happy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2012)

Opening 1st December apparently.

We went to the chocolate museum in Barcelona. I have seen Chocolate Jesus! He's about four feet tall and just next to the chocolate footballers.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this like taking your girlfriend up the Oxo Tower?


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Opening 1st December apparently.
> 
> We went to the chocolate museum in Barcelona. I have seen Chocolate Jesus! He's about four feet tall and just next to the chocolate footballers.


 in Berlin they make chocolate monuments every year which are v cool... but v jealous of your seeing Jesus!


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Is this like taking your girlfriend up the Oxo Tower?


 um....is that a euphemism?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

i would rather go to a pork crackling museum. maybe that's too niche. a skin and fat museum. yup.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> um....is that a euphemism?


perhaps:


> When my boyfriend told me he wanted to take me up the Oxo Tower for my birthday, I was a bit hesitant at first because I didn't really think it was my scene. How wrong I was! I mean, yeah, so it's a bit of a strain on the old back pocket, and I admit I did feel a bit uncomfortable initially. But a couple of cocktails helped me relax and soon I was really getting into it - we carried on well into the night. It was a great experience and I really loved it - so much so that I won't let my boyfriend take me anywhere else now! So if anyone ever wants to take you up the Oxo Tower, just throw caution to the wind and go for it!"


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps:


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

where did you get one of them from?  a shop in the villaage?


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

I look forward to trying their chocolate lasagne.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it a chocolate museum or a chocolate shop with pictures?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> um....is that a euphemism?


 
There are several reviews online, it comes highly recommended apparently....


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Is it a chocolate museum or a chocolate shop with pictures?


 As soon as it opens I will investigate thoroughly.


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> There are several reviews online, it comes highly recommended apparently....


 I shall tell the Northerner I am missing out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Chocolate sculptures like this would be good

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirandak/186440498/


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

imagine these, but of london


----------



## ricbake (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a chocolate museum in Bruge where they have a six foot tall chocolate statue of Barack Obama - Choc Obama!!!!


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i would rather go to a pork crackling museum. maybe that's too niche. a skin and fat museum. yup.


 I'd go to a pork crackling museum.  Yum.  Or a pork scratchings museum


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

ricbake said:


> There is a chocolate museum in Bruge where they have a six foot tall chocolate statue of Barack Obama - Choc Obama!!!!


 that just feels wrong somehow....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> imagine these, but of london


 
My friend went to one in Switzerland somewhere.  I was drooling looking at her pictures.  Don't like the look of that aboe.  Looks like plain chocolate


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My friend went to one in Switzerland somewhere. I was drooling looking at her pictures. Don't like the look of that aboe. Looks like plain chocolate


 I think the reichstag was milk chocolate..... hang on....


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


>


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

More info here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...museum-opening-brixton-brixton-london.302150/


----------



## LambethWeeknder (Nov 16, 2012)

It's gonna be run by Isabelle Alaya who makes her own choc at Melange in Bellenden Rd, Peckham. There'll be something on it in the next Lambeth Weekender www.myweekender.co.uk


----------



## ricbake (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> that just feels wrong somehow....


 
It felt wrong when we were there! Got a photo somewhere showing just how wrong it looks!


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to be in Brixton, didn't it?
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/dark-side-chocolate/


----------



## kittyP (Nov 16, 2012)

Oooh. Urban outing anyone?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2012)

Milk chocolate isn't really chocolate - more a chocolate-themed vegetable fat confection for children.

Hopefully the Brixton museum will steer clear of any such egregious errors.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

'milk chocolate isn't really chocolate'
Bollocks
That's like saying instant coffee isn't really coffee


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 'milk chocolate isn't really chocolate'
> Bollocks
> That's like saying instant coffee isn't really coffee


 
No, it's like saying coffee creams aren't really coffee.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

If it says chocolate rather than chocolate flavour, it is chocolate. Even white chocolate is chocolate.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this place central-Brixton enough for you, OU?!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2012)

Manter said:


> that just feels wrong somehow....


Not as wrong as one of Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's central as fuck


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If it says chocolate rather than chocolate flavour, it is chocolate. Even white chocolate is chocolate.


 
Wasn't there some fuss a few years ago about Cadburys et al not putting enough cocoa in their crap for it to be called chocolate under EU regulations?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Wasn't there some fuss a few years ago about Cadburys et al not putting enough cocoa in their crap for it to be called chocolate under EU regulations?


Maybe, but I hate chocolate snobs.
Green & Blacks and Milky Bars are equally delicious.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't stand that posh stuff. Milk chocolate was an incredible invention.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

I think milk or mild chocolate is good as a combo with other stuff such as peanut butter. I love all that Reece's stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

Chocolate is nice, but people get waaaaay too excited over it as if it's ecstasy or summat. 
It's just a fancy sweet.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 16, 2012)

Also £7 for an indeterminate sized bar according to their website.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

5 bars for £7 
Tiny bars I'm sure though


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Chocolate is nice, but people get waaaaay too excited over it as if it's ecstasy or summat.
> It's just a fancy sweet.


 
And coffee's a drink but try telling that to the flat whiters in the villaage.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> And coffee's a drink but try telling that to the flat whiters in the villaage.



I don't get it.


----------



## paolo (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> 5 bars for £7
> Tiny bars I'm sure though



If you were buying chocolate for someone else, would you buy something like that?

Or something like this:







?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't get it.


 
I was agreeing with OU that some people get fixated about a commodity/treat and get to the point that they'll only buy something that came off a certain tree in Guatamala or suchlike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> If you were buying chocolate for someone else, would you buy something like that?
> 
> Or something like this:
> 
> ...


Chocolate is a shit gift. I wouldn't buy either.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If it says chocolate rather than chocolate flavour, it is chocolate. Even white chocolate is chocolate.


 
_White_ chocolate!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

White chocolate is lush


----------



## simonSW2 (Nov 16, 2012)

OH BRIXTON, with this Chocolate Museum you are really spoiling us!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I can't stand that posh stuff. Milk chocolate was an incredible invention.


Tried eating a bar of Dairy Milk and sipping a Guinness? Marriage made in heaven. You'll see Dairy Milk in most pubs in Ireland, the reason being Guinness.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> White chocolate is lush


 
So is unicorn steak.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> If you were buying chocolate for someone else, would you buy something like that?
> 
> Or something like this:
> 
> ...



You'd get a lot more of that for your money.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2012)

8ball said:


> So is unicorn steak.


i shall not fall into your cacky trap


----------



## 8ball (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i shall not fall into your cacky trap


 
Though pegasus steak is a very close second...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems like they have some kinks to work out. Not sure that having the Friday night chocolate tasting/byo wine open to kids & families is such a great idea. Sounds like a good date night thing though. 
(sorry, I critique arts programs as a hobby  )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> White chocolate is lush


 
I've just been eating a white chocolate Magnum


----------



## lefteri (Nov 17, 2012)

8ball said:


> Milk chocolate isn't really chocolate - more a chocolate-themed vegetable fat confection for children.


 
bollocks seconded - just because shit english confectionery chocolate has veg fat in it doesn't make your statement true.  Milk chocolate has cocoa solids and cocoa butter in it as well as some milk if it is made properly, it's as chocolate as anything else we call chocolate

white chocolate on the other hand is bobbins


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 17, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Opening 1st December apparently.


 
I am very disappointed with this opening date!! I want to go NOW!!


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

Onket said:


> You'd get a lot more of that for your money.


 
Onket, yesterday:


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

Cynical hat on:

How much of your display area, vs your retail area, do you need to fairly claim as being a 'museum'?

If there's no rule, I could be a "Museum of Middling Delivery Pizza". I could point to the boxes. There - that's your museum.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oooh. Urban outing anyone?


 
Will it involve Chocolate?  Or just a little chocolate?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

paolo said:


> Cynical hat on:
> 
> How much of your display area, vs your retail area, do you need to fairly claim as being a 'museum'?
> 
> If there's no rule, I could be a "Museum of Middling Delivery Pizza". I could point to the boxes. There - that's your museum.


 
Cynical Paolo + Depressive Kailbuzz....don't you guys have much happiness in your lives?  Paolo, it's much more than a pizza box of old stale chocolate buttons.  The Museum will be spread over two floors upstairs is the making and sampling of our beloved chocolate.  Downstairs will be a permanent fixture charting the history and development of chocolate so check it out....you can always get a Pizza on the way down there.

Kailbuzz....Look there is much suffering going on in the world that's for sure and I'm sure even in the chocolate industry there are some non-desirables who take advantage of the poor in the surrounding area of the coca plantation!  We in Brixton understand that people suffer world wide and we try to do something about it.  The Chocolate Museum will give people a deeper understanding of the manufacturing and sourcing of the cocoa.  There is an evil and dark side to everything....they even gave it a name...'DARK Chocolate'....don't be tempted by the Darkside!  Still I can feel your caring and compassionate side and we will aim to have a section addressing your video.

Lambeth Weekender has it all correct....Yes, it's Isabelle Alaya who runs the show....Do you know her?   She gave lessons to Jamie Oliver on the finer points of a chocolatier....(he's only a Chef!!), for this is a place for one and all to learn, make and buy all things chocolate.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican, 

First, the museum sounds great. How did you get involved with this? 

Secondly, did you see my suggestion on the last page? I think the chocolate and wine tasting would probably be more successful if it was an adults only, sophisticated type affair. I'm not sure you should have it open to kids.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> BlackJamaican,
> 
> First, the museum sounds great. How did you get involved with this?
> 
> Secondly, did you see my suggestion on the last page? I think the chocolate and *wine tasting* would probably be more successful if it was an adults only, sophisticated type affair. *I'm not sure you should have it open to kids.*


 
I agree.  Kids shouldn't really be wine-tasting


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2012)

no harm in a sip of wine, esp before bedtime.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

nah, I just imagine it's the type of event that people would sign up for thinking it was an all adults, mingling, etc, or maybe even a date night event, and kids running around would not really work with that.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

especially if the kids are drunk to boot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2012)

though whiskey is best for infants


----------



## Manter (Nov 17, 2012)

Drunk children on a sugar high. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree. Kids shouldn't really be wine-tasting


 
Ok Miss Minx + Well know sidekick Miss Caphat, we appreciate all comment and Ideas.  For the record we are not out to make alcoholics of your under 5's, 6's or 10's however we can not stop the parents from giving their child a sip of wine...esp if you are very local and it's their bedtime as Oran Utan has said.  

Come January once we've got to know you all more better we will be having a fully blown New Years Party where you can taste as much wine and chocolate as you can handle.

As for my involvement, Isabelle has been a client of mine for many a year now, she's opening a new premises in Brixton this was also news to me 2 month ago now all the paper work is over we can let all know about this Chocolate Opening!  

I run a marketing and advertising company...so I am helping her out.  

She's a great woman and make seriously exquisite chocolate...everything!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ok Miss Minx + Well know sidekick Miss Caphat, we appreciate all comment and Ideas. For the record we are not out to make alcoholics of your under 5's, 6's or 10's however we can not stop the parents from giving their child a sip of wine...esp if you are very local and it's their bedtime as Oran Utan has said.
> 
> Come January once we've got to know you all more better we will be having a fully blown New Years Party where you can taste as much wine and chocolate as you can handle.
> 
> ...


 
I have no problems with kids or chocolate or alcohol.  However, I don't like Ms Caphat's suggestion of a sophisticated affair.  That would exclude me


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


>




Ok Miss Caphat you win....Rule No.1

No Puppets in the Chocolate Museum...I can see how it could end in disaster.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ok Miss Minx + Well know sidekick Miss Caphat, we appreciate all comment and Ideas. For the record we are not out to make alcoholics of your under 5's, 6's or 10's however we can not stop the parents from giving their child a sip of wine...esp if you are very local and it's their bedtime as Oran Utan has said.
> 
> Come January once we've got to know you all more better we will be having a fully blown New Years Party where you can taste as much wine and chocolate as you can handle.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, the drunk kids stuff is just a joke.
My real concern is not that kids will be drinking, but the fact that kids being there will cause what might otherwise be a popular event to totally bomb.
I just don't understand the decision to make the event open to kids in the first place.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have no problems with kids or chocolate or alcohol. However, I don't like Ms Caphat's suggestion of a sophisticated affair. That would exclude me


 

Hey, I had no idea I was your sidekick!  I actually feel very honored. Even though I suspect it's not true


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Hey, I had no idea I was your sidekick!  I actually feel very honored. Even though I suspect it's not true


 
I missed that!  Erm, I feel equally honoured 

wtf's he get the idea you're my sidekick


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Hey, I had no idea I was your sidekick!  I actually feel very honored. Even though I suspect it's not true


 
Ladies, please....we have time for a chocolate fight at the end of the month. Regular folks through the front door....all sophisticates and sidekicks, we have a special entrance for you guys , contact me nearer the Opening Date for further info!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ladies, please....we have time for a chocolate fight at the end of the month. Regular folks through the front door....all sophisticates and sidekicks, we have a special entrance for you guys , contact me nearer the Opening Date for further info!


 
Ms Caphat may have trouble getting to Brixton on this particular date  which may disappoint you if you were thinking you might get to see some chocolate wrestling


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Taxi !!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ladies, please....we have time for a chocolate fight at the end of the month. Regular folks through the front door....all sophisticates and sidekicks, we have a special entrance for you guys , contact me nearer the Opening Date for further info!


 
not sure I will be able to make it - very long trip for me! 
best of luck though, honestly. Maybe I will visit one day


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ms Caphat may have trouble getting to Brixton on this particular date  which may disappoint you if you were thinking you might get to see some chocolate wrestling


 
Now _that_ would be sophisticated! Would kids be allowed to that too?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ms Caphat may have trouble getting to Brixton on this particular date  which may disappoint you if you were thinking you might get to see some chocolate wrestling


 
Another great suggestion.....we have the room....the chocolate....the referee.   I will put it in the suggestion box.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Cynical Paolo + Depressive Kailbuzz....don't you guys have much happiness in your lives? Paolo, it's much more than a pizza box of old stale chocolate buttons. The Museum will be spread over two floors upstairs is the making and sampling of our beloved chocolate. Downstairs will be a permanent fixture charting the history and development of chocolate so check it out....you can always get a Pizza on the way down there.


 


A post like that means I *have* to visit.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

paolo said:


> A post like that means I *have* to visit.


 
That's cool Paolo, you are more than welcome.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> That's cool Paolo, you are more than welcome.


 
You're forgetting the rule of urban75. Basically we're all rude to each other. After about 27 years, someone says, "yeah, I met Fred... he's actually ok".

Stop short circuiting things by being nice.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

paolo said:


> You're forgetting the rule of urban75. Basically we're all rude to each other. After about 27 years, someone says, "yeah, I met Fred... he's actually ok".
> 
> Stop short circuiting things by being nice.


 
Ok Mr Paolo, I understand now and will start to use my spicy vocabulary in future but you're still more than welcome at the Chocolate Museum....Smarty Pants!!  Hows that's?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2012)

this thread is making me grin.  even though i can't have any chocolate at all until nearly xmas,,,  :grump: stupid diet :madface:


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

No chocolate until (nearly) xmas how sad! Surely the is a loophole which we can exploit? Maybe we should consult an MP for getting around such a problem. Wadoyasay Miss/Mrs Chick? Maybe one of our specialised hot chocolate drinks will circumvent your dietary restraints!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope. Carb free until the khans Xmas curry.  But I will surely visit thereafter.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> I am very disappointed with this opening date!! I want to go NOW!!


 
Don't be disappointed snake....God made it so that you will crawl on your stomach and miss Chocolate delights as a punishment for being a Gemini....But don't worry about the opening date (you will miss our goodie bag  ), just for you we will open again for the next days, weeks and months.  So come along when you are able...or maybe you would like to book a class with Isabelle!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 18, 2012)

Isabelle is lovely and makes fantastic chocolate. As such, I am appalled to see that she might be spending less time in Peckham


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Isabelle is lovely and makes fantastic chocolate. As such, I am appalled to see that she might be spending less time in Peckham


 
I understand your regret Fogbat but as they say ... every cloud has a silver lining!!  If you know Isabelle well then you know that she will not be letting down or neglecting her core customers...we have plans in the pipeline for the Peckham branch.  Stay in touch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

paolo said:
			
		

> Cynical hat on:
> 
> How much of your display area, vs your retail area, do you need to fairly claim as being a 'museum'?
> 
> If there's no rule, I could be a "Museum of Middling Delivery Pizza". I could point to the boxes. There - that's your museum.



I would go


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Don't be disappointed snake....God made it so that you will crawl on your stomach and miss Chocolate delights as a punishment for being a Gemini...


 
What's wrong with Geminis?


























be very careful how you anwer this


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wrong with Geminis?
> 
> be very careful how you anwer this


 
Look I love Gemini's....both of you.  This question can only be answered by God him/her self.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I would go


 
Badger...you're such a tease! "I would go" you should be a suspense writer! Where's the rest of this sentence?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 18, 2012)

Is the exhibition there now, or not til january? Tbh it sounds more like a shop at the moment, albeit a very nice shop; I might come along to the opening anyway.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 18, 2012)

scifisam said:


> Is the exhibition there now, or not til january? Tbh it sounds more like a shop at the moment, albeit a very nice shop; I might come along to the opening anyway.


 
Hello Sam, we open on December 1st, we've just exchanged contracts and are now in the process of making it into a Chocolate Museum worthy of Brixton. Things are a little hush hush right now but you will not be disappointed by the end result. We've been involved in the chocolate industry for many a year and we have a great surprise for all Brixtonites!! You might even find there a chocolate Light Saber!.....Don't know how that would work though.

But I do appreciate the 'might come along' comment....when your lady tells you it's ok to go I will see you there. It's best to play it safe Sam, I understand!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2012)

lefteri said:


> bollocks seconded - just because shit english confectionery chocolate has veg fat in it doesn't make your statement true. Milk chocolate has cocoa solids and cocoa butter in it as well as some milk if it is made properly, it's as chocolate as anything else we call chocolate
> 
> white chocolate on the other hand is bobbins


 
I'll concede to your well-constructed argument - milk chocolate that has at least 40% cocoa solids and around 25% cocoa butter (if not more) _can _count as chocolate.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2012)

I won't abide palm oil, though.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> I'll concede to your well-constructed argument - milk chocolate that has at least 40% cocoa solids and around 25% cocoa butter (if not more) _can _count as chocolate.


 
I'd be happy with something that has the word chocolate in it's name and tastes nice. No need to get snobby about percentages.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

8ball said:


> I won't abide palm oil, though.


I'm not proud.  If I am in the office and that is all that's left in the machine at 9pm, I'll eat anything...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

I went past the place earlier:







In the bottom right hand corner of the shop window you can see a bunch of flyers which will give you 15% off your chocolately purchases during December...if you're quick!


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went past the place earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, oooh, will go down tomorrow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

Manter said:


> oooh, oooh, will go down tomorrow.


I grabbed three discount flyers, one of which I may use, the rest of which may be given to desperate last minute urbanites seeking xmas choco-value


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I grabbed three discount flyers, one of which I may use, the rest of which may be given to desperate last minute urbanites seeking xmas choco-value


what will I have to bribe you with?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I went past the place earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello Hatter, good picture!  Thanks for showing Urbanites the 'before' look.......did you sweep the pavement before you took the picture?  If yes, thanks very much!.....it looks extra clean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hello Hatter, good picture! Thanks for showing Urbanites the 'before' look.......did you sweep the pavement before you took the picture? If yes, thanks very much!.....it looks extra clean.


 
You should give him some free chocolate for sweeping your pavement, and more free chocolate for the lovely picture


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You should give him some free chocolate for sweeping your pavement, and more free chocolate for the lovely picture


 
That's a great suggestion...you little *Minx* (living upto your name I see!), we'll try and work out a reasonable poundage of chocolate for this good man.  I was thinking Miss Minx, instead of using the Brixton pound to pay for stuff in Brixton, can't we just use chocolate to pay each other for stuff?  Eg.  Pavement sweeping = 1.4kg of one of our premium chocolate lines.

You think this could work?  Just like the Big Issue you can then take this chocolate into the surrounding area's to be exchanged for cash.

....I glad you don't know if I'm serious or not!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 20, 2012)

Manter said:


> what will I have to bribe you with?


you can have one for nothing of course!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> That's a great suggestion...you little *Minx* (living upto your name I see!), we'll try and work out a reasonable poundage of chocolate for this good man. I was thinking Miss Minx, instead of using the Brixton pound to pay for stuff in Brixton, can't we just use chocolate to pay each other for stuff? Eg. Pavement sweeping = 1.4kg of one of our premium chocolate lines.
> 
> You think this could work? Just like the Big Issue you can then take this chocolate into the surrounding area's to be exchanged for cash.
> 
> ....I glad you don't know if I'm serious or not!!


 
An the person who stood behind Brixton Hatter ensuring he did a good job of sweeping your pavement, you can chuck some my way as well


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you can have one for nothing of course!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> An the person who stood behind Brixton Hatter ensuring he did a good job of sweeping your pavement, you can chuck some my way as well


 
I refuse to continue contributing to this thread.....the next thing I know I will be having to give chocolate to; the manufacturer of the the alarm clock which woke the woman who nudged her husband awake in time to catch the bus to work where he pushed the traffic light button to allow the person who stood behind the Brixton Hatter to cross the road in time to ensure that Brixton Hatter indeed did do a splendid job sweeping the pavement. Sorry we can't supply all involved with the sweeping of the pavement, chocolate.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 21, 2012)

I think that I will have to go to this, if only to meet BJ in the flesh, who I remember from a previous thread claimed to be neither black nor Jamaican.


----------



## paolo (Nov 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I think that I will have to go to this, if only to meet BJ in the flesh, who I remember from a previous thread claimed to be neither black nor Jamaican.


 
oh... is he erm... ah. Forgot about that incident. That gets awkward.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I think that I will have to go to this, if only to meet BJ in the flesh, who I remember from a previous thread claimed to be neither black nor Jamaican.


 
and he's unhomophobic


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Seems like they have some kinks to work out. Not sure that having the Friday night chocolate tasting/byo wine open to kids & families is such a great idea. Sounds like a good date night thing though.


I don't see why not, it's quite difficult to find family things to do with older children which everybody would enjoy.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> Ok, the drunk kids stuff is just a joke.
> My real concern is not that kids will be drinking, but the fact that kids being there will cause what might otherwise be a popular event to totally bomb.
> I just don't understand the decision to make the event open to kids in the first place.


What's wrong with children? Haven't you read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, they love chocolate. 
I imagine that the idea not to exclude children is because their parents will be buying the darlings chocolate afterwards and because there's no convincing reason not to allow them to come.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I think that I will have to go to this, if only to meet BJ in the flesh, who I remember from a previous thread claimed to be neither black nor Jamaican.


 
Yes, sometimes I can't with hold my opinions... you guys were tough on me! And as I said then BlackJamaican has nothing to do with my colour or origin.  It means something totally different to me. Boudicca, ask me on the night and I will tell all.  Make sure you bring your flyer for the Chocolate Museum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Yes, sometimes I can't with hold my opinions... you guys were tough on me! And as I said then BlackJamaican has nothing to do with my colour or origin. It means something totally different to me. Boudicca, ask me on the night and I will tell all. Make sure you bring your flyer for the Chocolate Museum.


 
Are you *unhomophobic *as well?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I don't see why not, it's quite difficult to find family things to do with older children which everybody would enjoy.


 
I agree, but from my understanding the wine tasting will take place more in the evening going night.  But imagine 20, 30 people all with their own bottles wine surrounded by chocolate!!   Sounds like fun.....what's the worst that can happen ?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you *unhomophobic *as well?


 
Miss Minx....you up to your minxing again?  I have learn from previous treatment of off you guys that it doesn't matter if I say 'yes' or 'no' you're still gonna tie me in knots somehow!!  But still to answer your question Miss Minx, yes, as my profile details state .... I am an unhomophobic member of Urban75.  I am not concerned with who does what with who or even if chocolate is involved in the coupling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Minx....you up to your minxing again? I have learn from previous treatment of off you guys that it doesn't matter if I say 'yes' or 'no' you're still gonna tie me in knots somehow!! But still to answer your question Miss Minx, yes, as my profile details state .... I am an unhomophobic member of Urban75. I am not concerned with who does what with who or even if chocolate is involved in the coupling.


 
I was just wondering why you needed to state that you were *unhomophobic*!  Keep yer chocolate hat on!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just wondering why you needed to state that you were *unhomophobic*! Keep yer chocolate hat on!


 
Had a big bust up some time ago with you guys (can't remember who), about whether a gay man was welcome to a fathers day event I was promoting - And because I'm call BlackJatmaican, I got lot of a stereotypical ribbing....so I change my tag line from 'Cool Ruler' to unhomophobic.   But what's all this got to do with chocolate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Had a big bust up some time ago with you guys (can't remember who), about whether a gay man was welcome to a fathers day event I was promoting - And because I'm call BlackJatmaican, I got lot of a stereotypical ribbing....so I change my tag line from 'Cool Ruler' to unhomophobic. But what's all this got to do with chocolate


 
Absolutely nothing.  Was just wondering


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Absolutely nothing. Was just wondering


 
No problem....Miss Minx I think your funny anyway, in your own little Minxy way!!  I like to answer questions as best I can....that's what I'm here to do....answer questions about the soon to open Chocolate Museum.


----------



## paolo (Nov 21, 2012)

When's it open again?

We need to get down to Morley's to get our pitchforks (it's *soo* difficult to get to John Lewis from here  )


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

*Saturday 1st, December*​Maybe a shovel would be more useful.​ 


ice-is-forming said:


>


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 21, 2012)

BJ seems to have mellowed since the homophobic thread, so I'm prepared to give him a chance.  Particularly since there is chocolate involved...


----------



## paolo (Nov 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> BJ seems to have mellowed since the homophobic thread, so I'm prepared to give him a chance.  Particularly since there is chocolate involved...



Pitchforks down people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and he's unhomophobic


If you feel the need to deny homophobia, it can only mean one thing


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> BJ seems to have mellowed since the homophobic thread, so I'm prepared to give him a chance. Particularly since there is chocolate involved...


You're easily bought


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 21, 2012)

*denies being a 29 year old sex goddess*


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> *denies being a 29 year old sex goddess*


----------



## scifisam (Nov 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you feel the need to deny homophobia, it can only mean one thing



I remember that now. He still assumes I'm a straight bloke under my gf's thumb. Still, chocolate is definitely worthy of a museum - there's a lot of history there that most people probably aren't aware of. It's actually a great lesson in how a campaign for temperance and philanthropy came to, in the end, be anything but.

Blackjamaican, which museum organisations are you registered with? What are your focuses in the permanent exhibit?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> BJ seems to have mellowed since the homophobic thread, so I'm prepared to give him a chance. Particularly since there is chocolate involved...


 
Such kindness from a Urban75, member.....tell me gang....is this unheard of on this site?  It's amazing just what spiritual properties chocolate brings to the masses.....we've all seen Chocolat!   It's even mellowed me as Boudicca has noticed!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> we've all seen Chocolat!


 
I haven't


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I remember that now. He still assumes I'm a straight bloke under my gf's thumb. Still, chocolate is definitely worthy of a museum - there's a lot of history there that most people probably aren't aware of. It's actually a great lesson in how a campaign for temperance and philanthropy came to, in the end, be anything but.
> 
> Blackjamaican, which museum organisations are you registered with? What are your focuses in the permanent exhibit?


 
Very good points Sci-fi,...was discussing what I thinks on your mind with the owner.   All aspect of the history and production of chocolate will be touched upon to different degrees.  Don't forget that part of the fun (expect eating chocolate), is in the discovery of unknown information about this topic.

I just do work for a promotions agency but the permanent fixture is the surprise for our launch party in January.  Our opening on 1st December, is just to meet and say hello to Brixton, show you what we're about and what we do.....plus breaking chocolate with new friends.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> All aspect of the history and production of chocolate will be touched upon to different degrees.


Will you have one of those iconic T-shirts from the 80s that says 
"Dip me in chocolate and throw me to the lesbians" ?
That was a meme before the internet.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Will you have one of those iconic T-shirts from the 80s that says
> "Dip me in chocolate and throw me to the lesbians" ?
> That was a meme before the internet.


 
No comment......well maybe just one.  I will not be wearing anything iconic; expensive, trendy or tempting to lesbians.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

Your last comment made me really laugh Miss Pie....thanks for cheering up my long demanding day.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> What's wrong with children? Haven't you read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, they love chocolate.
> I imagine that the idea not to exclude children is because their parents will be buying the darlings chocolate afterwards and because there's no convincing reason not to allow them to come.


 
oh, yes, I had no idea kids liked chocolate, thanks for clueing me in  

there are plenty of other activities there more geared towards kids throughout the week. I just don't think that every single thing there should include them, especially a Friday night wine and chocolate tasting, call me crazy (though I think most seasoned marketing types would agree with me)


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Very good points Sci-fi,...was discussing what I thinks on your mind with the owner. All aspect of the history and production of chocolate will be touched upon to different degrees. Don't forget that part of the fun (expect eating chocolate), is in the discovery of unknown information about this topic.
> 
> I just do work for a promotions agency but the permanent fixture is the surprise for our launch party in January. Our opening on 1st December, is just to meet and say hello to Brixton, show you what we're about and what we do.....plus breaking chocolate with new friends.


 
I don't think having an exhibition will be a "surprise" in a place that's supposed to be a museum.  Discovering unknown info is kinda what I usually expect from a museum, I agree with you there.

Anyway, good luck with it. Can't blame you for opening a chocolate shop/museum in December rather than January.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> ...And as I said then BlackJamaican has nothing to do with my colour or origin. It means something totally different to me. Boudicca, ask me on the night and I will tell all...








...perhaps?


----------



## youngian (Nov 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i would rather go to a pork crackling museum. maybe that's too niche. a skin and fat museum. yup.


 
You might enjoy the chip museum in Bruges. Everything you waated to know about chips-

http://www.frietmuseum.be/en/onlinevisit.htm


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Pie


 
Now you're _really_ in trouble


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh, yes, I had no idea kids liked chocolate, thanks for clueing me in
> 
> there are plenty of other activities there more geared towards kids throughout the week. I just don't think that every single thing there should include them, especially a Friday night wine and chocolate tasting, call me crazy (though I think most seasoned marketing types would agree with me)


As I said in my other post, it is very difficult to find activities do to do as a family which everybody will enjoy, chocolate tasting is a great family activity. Parents are often made to chiose between doing grown up things or doing things focused solely on the child so having activities which appeals to both parents and children is a good and healthy thing to do.
To say an event would bomb because children are allowed is peculiar and quite saddening, I mean how are children expected to be socialised is we don't allow them to socialise?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> To say an event would bomb because children are allowed is peculiar and quite saddening, I mean how are children expected to be socialised is we don't allow them to socialise?


 
Military academies.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> To say an event would bomb because children are allowed is peculiar and quite saddening, I mean how are children expected to be socialised is we don't allow them to socialise?


I Agree with you and with Miss Caphat.  

Completely see your point and agree children need to learn, needn't be an issue if well brought up/adequately controlled, and this could be a great fun thing to do with them.
But also... if you don't have children, you may not want to share your Saturday night with children you don't know.  Even quiet well behaved children are pretty noisy and energetic- its just part of being a kid.  Understandable, but I can see why some people may not be keen- some will just stay away, some will tut and leave early....

Maybe there just need to be different events for different audiences at different points?  Its a moot point anyway, as you couldn't keep me away from the chocolate with a sharp stick, and Miss Caphat is a v long way away...  and clearly anyone not on here doesn't matter!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> if you don't have children, you may not want to share your Saturday night with children you don't know.  Even quiet well behaved children are pretty noisy and energetic- its just part of being a kid.  Understandable, but I can see why some people may not be keen- some will just stay away, some will tut and leave early....


I may not want to spend my Saturday nights with noisy and energetic hipsters but I accept that they are a section of society and if I'm going to a public event then I should be willing to engage with the public. I'm not convinced


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I may not want to spend my Saturday nights with noisy and energetic hipsters but I accept that they are a section of society and if I'm going to a public event then I should be willing to engage with the public. I'm not convinced


If I find myself in a bar with noisy and energetic hipsters, I either run away, or hide in the corner and tut.  Unless its my cousins, who are nice hipsters (and live in Streatham)


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2012)

Bear in mind too that Brixton is breeding a new generation of noisy energetic hipster children.  We're doomed, I tell you, doomed.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

Winot said:


> Bear in mind too that Brixton is breeding a new generation of noisy energetic hipster children. We're doomed, I tell you, doomed.


What, pray, is a hipster child?

E2A oh god, google has answered


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> As I said in my other post, it is very difficult to find activities do to do as a family which everybody will enjoy, chocolate tasting is a great family activity. Parents are often made to chiose between doing grown up things or doing things focused solely on the child so having activities which appeals to both parents and children is a good and healthy thing to do.
> To say an event would bomb because children are allowed is peculiar and quite saddening, I mean how are children expected to be socialised is we don't allow them to socialise?


 
 please stop insinuating that I'm anti-child or something  It's ONE event! ONE event! Out of the dozens there! Look at the schedule if you don't believe me. Most of them ARE geared towards children already, which is great. (and why do you keep leaving the WINE tasting part out anyway?) 
Do you think every event and venue, ever, in the world, should be open to children? I don't.
Or are you the type that would bring a 2 yr old to a nice, 5-star restaurant full of couples and people trying to have business meetings?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2012)

well, never mind because they changed it to Adults Only  

anyway, it was probably a moot point because not many parents in their right minds would have wanted to give their kids chocolate that late at night anyway.


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> oh, yes, I had no idea kids liked chocolate, thanks for clueing me in
> 
> there are plenty of other activities there more geared towards kids throughout the week. I just don't think that every single thing there should include them, especially a Friday night wine and chocolate tasting, call me crazy (though I think most seasoned marketing types would agree with me)


you are tempting me to distribute the flyer to every primary school in Lambeth


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 22, 2012)

[


Miss Caphat said:


> please stop insinuating that I'm anti-child or something  It's ONE event! ONE event! Out of the dozens there! Look at the schedule if you don't believe me. Most of them ARE geared towards children already, which is great. (and why do you keep leaving the WINE tasting part out anyway?)
> Do you think every event and venue, ever, in the world, should be open to children? I don't.
> Or are you the type that would bring a 2 yr old to a nice, 5-star restaurant full of couples and people trying to have business meetings?


 
 sounds like great fun to me!! I think marketing types should be barred from Brixton, how's that? ONE borough, please!! There are so many others to choose from?!?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> you are tempting me to distribute the flyer to every primary school in Lambeth


 
go right ahead. It isn't like I was trying to help, by offering a suggestion or anything.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 22, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> [
> 
> 
> sounds like great fun to me!! I think marketing types should be barred from Brixton, how's that? ONE borough, please!! There are so many others to choose from?!?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2012)

Chocolatemania in Brixton...just noticed some posh chocolate place on Market Row near the awful-looking Wishbone.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Chocolatemania in Brixton...just noticed some posh chocolate place on Market Row near the awful-looking Wishbone.


 
Just had a look myself. It is frighteningly expensive.

A box of 10 tiny chocolates costs £19.95. Dark only.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> please stop insinuating that I'm anti-child or something  It's ONE event! ONE event! Out of the dozens there! Look at the schedule if you don't believe me. Most of them ARE geared towards children already, which is great. (and why do you keep leaving the WINE tasting part out anyway?)
> Do you think every event and venue, ever, in the world, should be open to children? I don't.


I didn't look at the schedule because I was responding to your comment that it would be inappropriate and the event would bomb because children were allowed to attend. I thought that was a peculiar viewpoint and makes little sense seen as a business which caters for adults and children, together as a whole rather than segregated into child events and adult events, would seem to me to make more sense and be a nice local attraction and may well draw in a crowd of affluent families who want to socialise together. 
I'm leaving out the WINE because wine drinking is not the main attraction and nobody is requires to drink in order to attend, drinking wine doesn't necessarily getting pissed and because I'm sure people would leave if it descended into a piss up. And not only the parents.
Do I think every event ever should be child friendly? I'm sure this is a rhetorical question but unless the event is unsuitable for children (ie drug fuelled, lots of swearing or particularly 'adult' but nature) then I can't see why they should be barred.




> Or are you the type that would bring a 2 yr old to a nice, 5-star restaurant full of couples and people trying to have business meetings?


 Yes I would take my child to a nice 5-star restaurant and I'm sure we would all have a jolly time. I feel no need to screen him from couples or business men or screen them from him. I wonder what type that makes me.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Just had a look myself. It is frighteningly expensive.
> 
> A box of 10 tiny chocolates costs £19.95. Dark only.


 
Are you sure we didn't think we were in Holland Park?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> please stop insinuating that I'm anti-child....blah blah...Or are you the type that would bring a 2 yr old to a nice, 5-star restaurant full of couples and people trying to have business meetings?


Oh dear.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Are you sure we didn't think we were in Holland Park?


 
Yet, someone may be buying because the month-long lease on this 'pop-up' shop has been extended to a year.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yet, someone may be buying because the month-long lease on this 'pop-up' shop has been extended to a year.


I now want to go and buy some just to find out what its like


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I didn't look at the schedule because I was responding to your comment that it would be inappropriate and the event would bomb because children were allowed to attend. I thought that was a peculiar viewpoint and makes little sense seen as a business which caters for adults and children, together as a whole rather than segregated into child events and adult events, would seem to me to make more sense a be a nice local attraction and may well draw in a crowd of affluent families who want to socialise together.
> I'm leaving out the WINE because wine drinking is not the main attraction and nobody is requires to drink in order to attend, drinking wine doesn't necessarily getting pissed and because I'm sure people would leave if it descended into a piss up. And not only the parents.
> Do I think every event ever should be child friendly? I'm sure this is a rhetorical question but unless the event is unsuitable for children (ie drug fuelled, lots of swearing or particularly 'adult' but nature) then I can't see why they should be barred.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your children are impeccably behaved - as many are, but some parents aren't - a few months ago me and my mum saw a couple with a child in a restaurant and the dad was encouraging him to scream loads while the mum laughed and giggled about it. Even people with children at other tables looked upset by it.

And as for wine it's not as though there aren't already various places you can get a drink with your child there with you.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2012)

Manter said:


> I now want to go and buy some just to find out what its like


 
Natalie in there let me have a sample (salt caramel). It's very good. But I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> well, never mind because they changed it to Adults Only


 
Yes Miss Hat....and we have you to thank for that.  We read what you all guys say and take it all on board, don't forget this a new venture and it's for Brixton....just like the Brixton Pound people, we listen to the social network input and see if we can accommodate your wishes.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 22, 2012)

Winot said:


> Now you're _really_ in trouble


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm sure your children are impeccably behaved - as many are, but some parents aren't - a few months ago me and my mum saw a couple with a child in a restaurant and the dad was encouraging him to scream loads while the mum laughed and giggled about it. Even people with children at other tables looked upset by it.
> 
> 
> .


 
hahaha great stuff... 'me and my mum'... so she can take her child out?
Some parents are not well behaved, very true, that would not change if they are with or without their child. what point are you making exactly?

_"And as for wine it's not as though there aren't already various places you can get a drink with your child there with you"_

and even more where children are not allowed, where those avoiding them can go. We are talking about a chocolate museum, remember?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm sure your children are impeccably behaved - as many are, but some parents aren't - a few months ago me and my mum saw a couple with a child in a restaurant and the dad was encouraging him to scream loads while the mum laughed and giggled about it. Even people with children at other tables looked upset by it.
> 
> And as for wine it's not as though there aren't already various places you can get a drink with your child there with you.


 
Parents on coke, perchance?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 23, 2012)

.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh dear.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 23, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I didn't look at the schedule


 
Well if you had you would have seen that there were many, many other things geared towards children & families. Which makes a lot of sense for the venue.

A new venue should try to cater to as many demographics as possible, and not exclude any. By making every event geared towards one demographic (for example: families with kids) you can end up inadvertently excluding others

It was a little suggestion and I was trying to be helpful. But I forgot that of course, this is Urban where even the most benign opinions can be interpreted as the mark of an impure, evil soul.

I tell you what, I'm very glad there are no kids _here_ for their own sake_. _


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Parents on coke, perchance?


Milton Keynes, so quite likely.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 24, 2012)

Good news Urbanites...there are in talks with Janet Edwards Flowers of Brixton to (for the month of December), to give one of our luxury 25g bars away with each order of Flowers!!

Was out canvassing today in Brixton introducing The Chocolate museum to community and business. Thanks to you guys there's a tremor about it already, we appreciate all your views and comment...it's been fun....(and educative!).

One week to go and our doors will be open...(and I don't mean at this time of the morning, Miss Cap...just to make myself clear you understand). Much to do and little time left to do it, hey guy what do you think of a Brixton Bar? We are thinking to have some sort of competition for a design to represent Brixton...good idea or bad?

I would like to make an actual new shape/design on the chocolate...something along the lines of St Mathews Church, something iconic to Brixton, which doesn't say anything about lesbians but something about chocolate! What do you think, Mrs Magpie?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 24, 2012)

(((iconic brixton lesbians)))

hemp chocolate in a leaf shape, blates.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 24, 2012)

Or a hipster moustache shaped one.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 24, 2012)

Or a pile of chocolate bricks instead of a bar of chocolate bricks.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2012)

a marbled swirl of dark, milk and white choc would be quite positive.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 24, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> a marbled swirl of dark, milk and white choc would be quite positive.


 
That's quite logical Miss Chick but I think Brixton is more than a mixture of skin colours.  In a way that's what it is like throughout the world....to varying degrees.  I'm no judge so I will still keep your suggestion and lets see if you get in the top 3.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2012)

well, it's more than any one thing that could be summed up in a single image. but the long history of racial diversity here, and for the most part, harmony - is one of the few things we can all be pleased about.  quimbly wasn't being entirely serious, i know - but the weed thing is pretty tiresome.  and a church?  forget it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> That's quite logical Miss Chick but I think Brixton is more than a mixture of skin colours. In a way that's what it is like throughout the world....to varying degrees. I'm no judge so I will still keep your suggestion and lets see if you get in the top 3.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Chocolates fruit and veg from around the world to reflect the market  

Although as I'm unsure what some of the vegetables are anyway, I wouldn't be sure what I was eating


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Chocolate giant snails


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Thumping speakers to reflect the music


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


Impressive....what scale is it on?   And is that Noah's Ark floating in the Atlantic?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Impressive....what scale is it on? And is that Noah's Ark floating in the Atlantic?


 
I don't know, but you could have the Windrush heading to the UK


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Chocolate giant snails


not sure I could eat those.  Even in chocolate....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> not sure I could eat those. Even in chocolate....


 
That reminds me.  I read in the paper the other day about some old woman who said the secret to her youth was letting snails crawl over her face every day


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That reminds me. I read in the paper the other day about some old woman who said the secret to her youth was letting snails crawl over her face every day


WTF?!  Also properly peculiar (but possibly less gross), have you heard about those spiked rollers that are supposed to make your skin look young?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> WTF?! Also properly peculiar (but possibly less gross), have you heard about those spiked rollers that are supposed to make your skin look young?


 
I assume they're blunt spikes?  Not heard of them, but I'm guessing it's some kind of massage?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I assume they're blunt spikes? Not heard of them, but I'm guessing it's some kind of massage?


no, they're spiky spikes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> no, they're spiky spikes-


 
 weird


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

damn, can't get pic to stay


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> weird


google pics of dermaroller


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

urgh, I found a picture!

eta:  Removed, as it's off-putting


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> urgh, I found a picture!


ugh!  Seriously ugh.

And she doesn't look that young


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

See if this pic works


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> See if this pic works


 
Yeah, but are they rubber?  I doubt they'd hurt that much if they are


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but are they rubber? I doubt they'd hurt that much if they are


nope, metal.  They basically (apparently) stimulate the skin to make collagen, so can be v good at getting rid of scars.  result photos are quite impressive, but eek


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> nope, metal. They basically (apparently) stimulate the skin to make collagen, so can be v good at getting rid of scars. result photos are quite impressive, but eek


 
and you can't stimulate your skin with your fingers?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 24, 2012)

This Miss everything is another reason why I won't be going to any of these events.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

this is the sort of stuff it was designed to treat.  But celebs have got hold of it as they think it makes them look young

Sorry everyone, Minnie and I have fucked up the chocolate thread with pictures of acne and snails...


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

try this pic...


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This Miss everything is another reason why I won't be going to any of these events.


I will.  I'm a chocolate whore, as well as a thread whore


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> This Miss everything is another reason why I won't be going to any of these events.


 
huh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> this is the sort of stuff it was designed to treat. But celebs have got hold of it as they think it makes them look young
> 
> Sorry everyone, Minnie and I have fucked up the chocolate thread with pictures of acne and snails...


 
You started it. Anyway, I think it's useful information.  If you eat too much chocolate, you may end up with acne


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 24, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady....we don't expect all to come on the opening day (would be nice though) but at some time pop in and say hello. The evening chocolate and wine tasting could be an event for you to take part in.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?


I'm finding the Miss *insert poster's name* thing intensely annoying. Yeah, I'm irritable.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> ShiftyBagLady....we don't expect all to come on the opening day (would be nice though) but at some time pop in and say hello. The evening chocolate and wine tasting could be an event for you to take part in.


I might have come along with some friends and my child but seen as you've banned children I won't because its not the type of event I would book a babysitter to attend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I'm finding the Miss *insert poster's name* thing intensely annoying. Yeah, I'm irritable.


 
Oh!  I couldn't understand post.  I thought I'd upset you and you were talking to me


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh!  I couldn't understand post.  I thought I'd upset you and you were talking to me


NEVER.
It was not clear, mea culpa.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 26, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I might have come along with some friends and my child but seen as you've banned children I won't because its not the type of event I would book a babysitter to attend.


 
it's funny that you didn't mention this scenario before  it really seems that BJ is sincerely trying to cater to the locals, and that would have been a good point.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> it's funny that you didn't mention this scenario before  it really seems that BJ is sincerely trying to cater to the locals, and that would have been a good point.


 
I'm too scared to even put my head around the corner....you never know where the next snipers bullet is coming from on this site.   But anyway it's all good that views and opinions are made known.  

Five more days to the opening of the Chocolate Museum....have you all got a flyer?  You'll need it to collect the freebees!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I'm too scared to even put my head around the corner....you never know where the next snipers bullet is coming from on this site. But anyway it's all good that views and opinions are made known.
> 
> Five more days to the opening of the Chocolate Museum....have you all got a flyer? You'll need it to collect the freebees!


 
No we haven't all got a flyer.  Did you deliver them around Brixton or have I got to trudge down there to get one?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> it's funny that you didn't mention this scenario before  it really seems that BJ is sincerely trying to cater to the locals, and that would have been a good point.


It's because I object to the idea that children and adults socialising is as incompatible as you were making it out to be not to the idea that I might not personally be welcome. 
I think a new business should look around at the businesses doing well in Brixton at the moment, the ones that are flourishing are those that court, if not chase, the yummy mummy pound. Repeat customers, time and money to spend... If I were opening a chocolate shop I'd make it as welcoming to families as I possibly could. 
I'm sure they will do well. Good luck to them.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> <snip>Five more days to the opening of the Chocolate Museum....have you all got a flyer?


Where from?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Where from?


 
Yeah, can you repost the flyer and the important details - how to get some free chocolate in 5 days time. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 26, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It's because I object to the idea that children and adults socialising is as incompatible as you were making it out to be not to the idea that I might not personally be welcome.
> I think a new business should look around at the businesses doing well in Brixton at the moment, the ones that are flourishing are those that court, if not chase, the yummy mummy pound. Repeat customers, time and money to spend... If I were opening a chocolate shop I'd make it as welcoming to families as I possibly could.
> I'm sure they will do well. Good luck to them.


 
ok, but I don't believe that and it wasn't my point at all. I think they _should_ provide a lot of things for kids & families, and I said that several times. 
Instead of just going after me, why didn't you speak up about your own situation? That's what I don't understand, and now I feel like an ass. So....thanks


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Yeah, can you repost the flyer and the important details - how to get some free chocolate in 5 days time. Thanks.


I think you have to be very nice to Brixton hatter who has a stash of flyers.... But I can't '@' him as he is a non-person


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> ok, but I don't believe that and it wasn't my point at all. I think they _should_ provide a lot of things for kids & families, and I said that several times.
> Instead of just going after me, why didn't you speak up about your own situation? That's what I don't understand, and now I feel like an ass. So....thanks


What? I didn't go after you at all, I merely disagreed with what you said. It wasn't intended as a personal attack and I don't think I made any personal digs at you whatsoever. Obviously we disagree on the kids/family/adults only entertainment thing but its not a personal thing so there's no reason to feel like an ass over it, and its not my fault if you do (if that's what the "so...thanks" thing was implying).
As I said before, my objection was not a personal one so my personal situation and whether or not I hoped or planned to attend was not relevant.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 27, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> What? I didn't go after you at all, I merely disagreed with what you said. It wasn't intended as a personal attack and I don't think I made any personal digs at you whatsoever. Obviously we disagree on the kids/family/adults only entertainment thing but its not a personal thing so there's no reason to feel like an ass over it, and its not my fault if you do (if that's what the "so...thanks" thing was implying).
> As I said before, my objection was not a personal one so my personal situation and whether or not I hoped or planned to attend was not relevant.


 
ok. I'm going to respond to this by pm if that's ok, in order to not clog up this thread any further.

as far as me feeling like an ass, what I'm trying to say is if people from the neighborhood had spoken up and said "I would like to go to that but it doesn't work for me as I have kids and would not be able to/ care to hire a sitter" then that would have made my initial point moot or debatable. That's all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I think you have to be very nice to Brixton hatter who has a stash of flyers.... But I can't '@' him as he is a non-person


 
He's a pain in the arse non-person  @hatter @Brixton


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2012)

Has brixton hatter been irking you minnie?  do you want me to beat him up?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Has brixton hatter been irking you minnie? do you want me to beat him up?


 
Yes, you can't @ him because he doesn't exist 
@@Minnie


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

So we can't get flyers off him and may have to pay full price for chocolate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> So we can't get flyers off him and may have to pay full price for chocolate


 
It's hard to get flyers off someone who doesn't exist


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's hard to get flyers off someone who doesn't exist


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No we haven't all got a flyer. Did you deliver them around Brixton or have I got to trudge down there to get one?


 
Flyers are in and around Brixton, even can be found in Janet Edwards flower shop just up from the fridge. Tomorrow we will be out and about in the local area....starting at Stockwell for around 1pm the a big curve Clapham North, Common then back down to Brixton tube via Acre Lane.

Also I left some more outside the shop just a while ago (no peeping!), if any of you are passing.  And please lets not start a black market for 'Free Chocolate Flyer' Hatter.....there are plenty for all.

Another suggestion for you to think about.....what's your views about an *All You Can Eat* chocolate night!   Is that going to far?  It's just that we have so many flavours for you to try.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Flyers are in and around Brixton, even can be found in Janet Edwards flower shop just up from the fridge. Tomorrow we will be out and about in the local area....starting at Stockwell for around 1pm the a big curve Clapham North, Common then back down to Brixton tube via Acre Lane.
> 
> Also I left some more outside the shop just a while ago (no peeping!), if any of you are passing. And please lets not start a black market for 'Free Chocolate Flyer' Hatter.....there are plenty for all.
> 
> Another suggestion for you to think about.....what's your views about an *All You Can Eat* chocolate night! Is that going to far? It's just that we have so many flavours for you to try.


 
Is Brixton Hill too steep for you then?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Flyers are in and around Brixton, even can be found in Janet Edwards flower shop just up from the fridge. Tomorrow we will be out and about in the local area....starting at Stockwell for around 1pm the a big curve Clapham North, Common then back down to Brixton tube via Acre Lane.
> 
> Also I left some more outside the shop just a while ago (no peeping!), if any of you are passing. And please lets not start a black market for 'Free Chocolate Flyer' Hatter.....there are plenty for all.
> 
> Another suggestion for you to think about.....what's your views about an *All You Can Eat* chocolate night! Is that going to far? It's just that we have so many flavours for you to try.


pfff, I have a job that prevents me from wandering around Brixton during the day looking for bits of paper.  Treasure hunt too far.  Will keep silently stalking Brixton Hatter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> pfff, I have a job that prevents me from wandering around Brixton during the day looking for bits of paper. Treasure hunt too far. Will keep silently stalking Brixton Hatter


 
You'll be following nobody around


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'll be following nobody around


I've done stranger things tbf


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Brixton Hill too steep for you then?


 
You can find some in the Sultan.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> pfff, I have a job that prevents me from wandering around Brixton during the day looking for bits of paper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> You can find some in the Sultan.


 
What's wrong with the Hand in Hand?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> pfff, I have a job that prevents me from wandering around Brixton during the day looking for bits of paper. Treasure hunt too far. Will keep silently stalking Brixton Hatter


 
You told me you had a job but you don't actually do any work


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You told me you had a job but you don't actually do any work


I am a chocolate teapot, is true (see what I did there?  Joke, innit) but now Brixton has poshified and I am more likely to meet someone from work I can't wander round looking dishevelled at all hours as it gives a bad impression.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> I am a chocolate teapot, is true (see what I did there? Joke, innit) but now Brixton has poshified and I am more likely to meet someone from work I can't wander round looking dishevelled at all hours as it gives a bad impression.


 
Just claim you have a lookalike and people are always getting you mixed up


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wrong with the Hand in Hand?


 
There as well!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> There as well!


 
What about the Elm Park Tavern?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just claim you have a lookalike and people are always getting you mixed up


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What about the Elm Park Tavern?


^^^^^ this!  BTW, Minnie- are you getting opening times for Ed?  otherwise I'll pop in later in the week


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> ^^^^^ this! BTW, Minnie- are you getting opening times for Ed? otherwise I'll pop in later in the week


 
Ed???


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ed???


editor. Too lazy to type.

the listing mag he is doing- he is asking people to get opening times over xmas/ny

e2a this: Brixton drinkers - can you ask your local about their Xmas/NY opening times?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What about the Elm Park Tavern?


 
Nearly got that far....but you can find some in George IV


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Nearly got that far....but you can find some in George IV


 
Did they not get burnt in the squatter's fire?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> editor. Too lazy to type.
> 
> the listing mag he is doing- he is asking people to get opening times over xmas/ny
> 
> e2a this: Brixton drinkers - can you ask your local about their Xmas/NY opening times?


 
Oh right.  I rarely go to pubs these days so don't notice these things


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh right. I rarely go to pubs these days so don't notice these things


I may have to go for a wander later in the week then


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did they not get burnt in the squatter's fire?


 
Nearly but my nibble feet saved the day


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Nearly but my nibble feet saved the day


nibble feet?  

sounds painful


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Manter said:


> nibble feet?
> 
> sounds painful


 
It was, too much walking around....same again tomorrow...I'm liking Brixton...My next Project starts when this one finishes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Nearly but my nibble feet saved the day


 
So where exactly did you put the flyers in the George IV?


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> It was, too much walking around....same again tomorrow...I'm liking Brixton...My next Project starts when this one finishes


Brixton is great, even all gentrified and ruined by posh chocolate shops. 

Where to next?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So where exactly did you put the flyers in the George IV?


 
_looking for bits of paper. Treasure hunt too far?....No!_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> _looking for bits of paper. Treasure hunt too far?....No!_


 
What?  So you didn't put any flyers in the George IV then?


----------



## Winot (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> It was, too much walking around....same again tomorrow...I'm liking Brixton...My next Project starts when this one finishes



Let Frumious know so he can move there *before* you gentrify it.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What? So you didn't put any flyers in the George IV then?


 
Their there just look around....my brain is too frazzled to give exact coordinates....plus they might of been all taken!  After all they are all worth some free Chocolate.  Plus a 15% discount on are products and chocolate workshops!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 27, 2012)

Winot said:


> Let Frumious know so he can move there *before* you gentrify it.


 
Not I...It's not about 'me'....I'm just letting people know that there is something new and exciting coming to Brixton.  You have a famous chocolatier coming to your manner to bring happiness and smiling faces to maybe brighten up peoples moods on these dark miserable rainy evenings.  Isabelle is a very down to earth woman.....one of the people for the people....here to tell you about her passion and love for chocolate.

Please don't for get the education the young and old will gain from the not just the history of chocolate but also how to eat and respect chocolate sensibly so as not to have an unhealthy relationship with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Their there just look around....my brain is too frazzled to give exact coordinates....plus they might of been all taken! After all they are all worth some free Chocolate. Plus a 15% discount on are products and chocolate workshops!


 
Did you put the flyers behind the bar in the George IV?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you put the flyers behind the bar in the George IV?


 
Maybe the same place as he put them in the Telegraph?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Maybe the same place as he put them in the Telegraph?


 

Did he put them in The Telegraph as well!  I must check next time I'm passing


----------



## nagapie (Nov 27, 2012)

I need a flyer. Unusually for a work day, I will be in Brixton from 8.30 to 9.30 am. Which coffee shop can i find a flyer in as I'll be needing a coffee?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I need a flyer. Unusually for a work day, I will be in Brixton from 8.30 to 9.30 am. Which coffee shop can i find a flyer in as I'll be needing a coffee?


 
Hello NagPie....next door to our place is a lovely coffee shop called Zazu, where you could get a love piece of cake and coffee (I really love my coffee....can we be friends?)


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I need a flyer. Unusually for a work day, I will be in Brixton from 8.30 to 9.30 am. Which coffee shop can i find a flyer in as I'll be needing a coffee?


Hatter has some, apparently.... Tho you can't summon him as he is a non-person


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 30, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Maybe the same place as he put them in the Telegraph?


 
This is possible


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> So we can't get flyers off him and may have to pay full price for chocolate


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's hard to get flyers off someone who doesn't exist


All you have to do is ask 


Nicely.


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> All you have to do is ask
> 
> 
> Nicely.


Dear Brixton Hatter, 

Please can I have a flyer.

Pretty please

You lovely, lovely man

Manter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> All you have to do is ask
> 
> 
> Nicely.


 

It's alright.  I don't really want one as I won't be going.   Obviously as you don't exist, you won't see this message

@Brixton
@Hatter
@Brixton Hatter
@Ghost of Brixton Hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Dear Brixton Hatter,
> 
> Please can I have a flyer.
> 
> ...


Yes. I will be in the Albert for a few pints in about 30 mins. Or you can collect it tonight/tomorrow....PM me


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes. I will be in the Albert for a few pints in about 30 mins. Or you can collect it tonight/tomorrow....PM me


Thank you


----------



## paolo (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't see anything wrong with having selected nights as adults only. The Science Museum is probably one of the best known for pioneering this kind of thing.

http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/visitmuseum/events/events_for_adults/Lates.aspx


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

Manter said:


> Thank you


 
Could you get me one and pop it through my door


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Could you get me one and pop it through my door


 
Sod that. 

Can you get me loads of freebies and pop them through my door please Manter


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sod that.
> 
> Can you get me loads of freebies and pop them through my door please Manter


 
I don't think Manter could manage to bring back the amount of freebies my little precious could hoover up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I don't think Manter could manage to bring back the amount of freebies my little precious could hoover up.


 
Who's your "little precoius"?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's your "little precoius"?


 
My 3 year old chocolate obsessive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> My 3 year old chocolate obsessive.


 
Tell your 3-year-old chocolate obsessive that Minnie says they're bad for your teeth and make you fat and spotty so I'm doing 3-year-old favour by depriving them


----------



## nagapie (Nov 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tell your 3-year-old chocolate obsessive that Minnie says they're bad for your teeth and make you fat and spotty so I'm doing 3-year-old favour by depriving them


 
He might eat you if he hears you're full of chocolate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2012)

Well. I've just been in the Chocolate Museum - very impressive. As well as meeting the lovely Manter and the mysterious Northerner, I've just eaten more chocolate in 5 mins than I would normally eat in a month. 

It's a fairly sparse affair at the moment and they haven't finished the upstairs bit where they will do teaching etc. They have a display case with various speciality chocolates, some made by the chocolatier herself and some from other companies. There's some old pictures on the wall and various other bits, and most importantly, lots of chocolate to eat. We were offered free handmade chocolate truffles, free hot chocolate, free chilli & orange chocolate and various other things. The woman who runs the place is SO enthusiastic her trade - I love to see that.







They will be open for the next few hours....get down there!

And good luck to them


----------



## paolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Coo. Going to grab something to eat and then head down.


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2012)

Can second that- woman is lovely, the chocolate is amazing. She will open the museum in jan, focussing on the British history of chocolate, and the workshops soon after that. The opening has been delayed, so she decided to open before Christmas, anyway, even though it isn't how she would like it. 

Apparently her Brixton bar has to be a flavour not a shape, as she hand layers and cuts all her chocolate and won't start moulding it as she would need different equipment, which she doesn't think she would be bothered to clean! So suggestions for flavours, let her know when you go in. 

And, met the nicest non-person on these boards


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Well. I've just been in the Chocolate Museum - very impressive. As well as meeting the lovely Manter and the mysterious Northerner, I've just eaten more chocolate in 5 mins than I would normally eat in a month.



Hi Hatter, great write up!  I tried my best to get you guys down there because her chocolate really is amazing a true delight to sample. I went mad on the hot chocolate (with rum  it was so so so nice. 

Yes there is much to do because of paperwork and red tape. 

Why didn't any of you guy say hello? I was excited to meet you!

Anyway thanks for all your comments, suggestions and support.  Remember your flyers last for December....so keepthem with you and make a return trip....free chocolate for a month! How good is that!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2012)

I couldn't make it. But I would like to buy a couple of chocolate Christmas presents for relatives in Devon, nice when it comes from your own hometown. Obviously people in Devon think London is Sodom and Gommorah but they sure liked the Brixton-made chutney we brought last time. 

So this place is on Ferndale Road, right? Not in the Village, why?


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I couldn't make it. But I would like to buy a couple of chocolate Christmas presents for relatives in Devon, nice when it comes from your own hometown. Obviously people in Devon think London is Sodom and Gommorah but they sure liked the Brixton-made chutney we brought last time.
> 
> So this place is on Ferndale Road, right? Not in the Village, why?


Lovely lady said she was looking for some space, and liked what she found on Ferndale


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2012)

Manter said:


> Lovely lady said she was looking for some space, and liked what she found on Ferndale


 
Seems better business to be in the market these days. Still I guess the rents there are probably not cheap anymore. I'm one of those lazy Brixtonites, well really I'm very time-poor as I'm usually rushing around in a very short amount of time while someone looks after my son, so if somethings up Ferndale way I tend not to make it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, can see what you mean. But the space is quite big, so not sure that she would have found that somewhere else...


----------



## Manter (Dec 2, 2012)

random additional picture of lovely french chocolatier, Northerner and the back of someone's head


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 2, 2012)

What the ultra-conserative mayor and serious young priest are going to make of all this sinful chocolate I dread to think.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I couldn't make it. But I would like to buy a couple of chocolate Christmas presents for relatives in Devon, nice when it comes from your own hometown. Obviously people in Devon think London is Sodom and Gommorah but they sure liked the Brixton-made chutney we brought last time.
> 
> So this place is on Ferndale Road, right? Not in the Village, why?


 
Right....that's right....26 second up from TKMaxx....same side before you reach the bend.  Also Nagapie you'll be able to try before you buy.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 3, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Right....that's right....26 second up from TKMaxx....same side before you reach the bend. Also Nagapie you'll be able to try before you buy.


 
What are the current opening hours? I want to buy some Christmas presents and I want to bring my son to try. Ok, I want to try too, but none of that shit milk or white chocolate...just to bring the argument full circle.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

you've been giving the boy the strong stuff?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 3, 2012)

Only when he won't take a nap.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

No hours on the flyer/offer-y thing


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hi Hatter, great write up! I tried my best to get you guys down there because her chocolate really is amazing a true delight to sample. I went mad on the hot chocolate (with rum  it was so so so nice.
> 
> Yes there is much to do because of paperwork and red tape.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't think you were there when we were in there. I'll pop in again soon!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 4, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I couldn't make it. But I would like to buy a couple of chocolate Christmas presents for relatives in Devon, nice when it comes from your own hometown. Obviously people in Devon think London is Sodom and Gommorah but they sure liked the Brixton-made chutney we brought last time.
> 
> So this place is on Ferndale Road, right? Not in the Village, why?


There's several empty shops (which have just been done up) on Ferndale Road - at the back of the Bon Marche building. I'd expect a few new businesses there soon. There's also a new cafe up there - called Zula Cafe - which is next to the Chocolate Museum. There's also two pubs on the road, a pizza place, a spices shop, several tyre places and the greatest Post Office in the world. It's all about Ferndale Road baby!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 4, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's all about Ferndale Road baby!


 
Sorry, hon, that's not my endz.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> No hours on the flyer/offer-y thing


​​*Opening Times*​​​*DECEMBER*​ 

*week 1*

*Thursday 6 - 12 to 6pm*​*Friday 7 - 12 to 6pm*​*Saturday 8 - 12 to 6pm*​*Sunday 9 - *12 to 6pm​​*week 2*

*Thursday 13 - *12 to 6pm​*Friday 14 - *12 to 6pm​*Saturday 15 - *12 to 6pm​*Sunday 16 - *12 to 6pm​​*week 3*

​*Wednesday 19 - 11 to 7pm*​*Thursday 20 - *11 to 7pm​*Friday 21 - *11 to 7pm​*Saturday 22 - *11 to 7pm​*Sunday 23 - *11 to 7pm​*Monday 24* - 11 to 4pm​​​ 
​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that.


Try the dark choc with chilli. We bought some for a present, but I seem to have started eating it.....


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> Try the dark choc with chilli. We bought some for a present, but I seem to have started eating it.....


 
Me too Manter!! Did you try the hot chocolate (with rum ), I bought a jar of hot chocolate for a loved one .......but........ my love of hot chocolate got the better of me!  Now I have to buy another one (or maybe two).

Don't forget the freebies lasts throughout December.....which I consider is also a good thing.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> Try the dark choc with chilli. We bought some for a present, but I seem to have started eating it.....


 
Oh, the only good chocolate and chili I have ever had before is Montezuma (the other brands have been crap). I'm going to test it to see if it comes up to that standard.
Meanwhile I can't believe that I only discovered dark chocolate with sea salt this week. I now have a kilo of this to go through:
http://www.sanderscandy.com/Dark-Chocolate-Sea-Salt-Caramels-p/25270-p.htm
(She;s allowed back btw...I also have grits and a carton of American Spirit)


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh, the only good chocolate and chili I have ever had before is Montezuma (the other brands have been crap). I'm going to test it to see if it comes up to that standard.
> Meanwhile I can't believe that I only discovered dark chocolate with sea salt this week. I now have a kilo of this to go through:
> http://www.sanderscandy.com/Dark-Chocolate-Sea-Salt-Caramels-p/25270-p.htm
> (She;s allowed back btw...I also have grits and a carton of American Spirit)


 she has three different chilli chocolates.  One was a bit  but the Northerner loved it

Grits <<spits>>


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> she has three different chilli chocolates. One was a bit  but the Northerner loved it
> 
> Grits <<spits>>


 
If it ever has actual bits of chili in it then forget it. The Montezuma one is brilliant. Really strong dark chocolate that you taste for five seconds and then the heat starts to come slowly but surely. One small square at a time though or else ...
Anyway I'm going to try it next time I am downtown.
I only seem to like weird chocolate; the sea salt is a revelation.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> If it ever has actual bits of chili in it then forget it. The Montezuma one is brilliant. Really strong dark chocolate that you taste for five seconds and then the heat starts to come slowly but surely. One small square at a time though or else ...
> Anyway I'm going to try it next time I am downtown.
> I only seem to like weird chocolate; the sea salt is a revelation.


 
try her one then- dark choc with chilli and orange, dark brown box
Sea salt chocolate is gorgeous.  But has to be milk.  Chilli chocolate has to be dark


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> try her one then- dark choc with chilli and orange, dark brown box
> Sea salt chocolate is gorgeous. But has to be milk. Chilli chocolate has to be dark


 
Lindt do a sea salt and caramel milk chocolate; I'll try that.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Lindt do a sea salt and caramel milk chocolate; I'll try that.


 All lindt chocolate tastes of margarine.  Don't do that to your tastebuds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

The best chocolate I ever had was Brazilian lime and chili. Never been that excitable about chocolate but that was amazing.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The best chocolate I ever had was Brazilian lime and chili. Never been that excitable about chocolate but that was amazing.


 
Lime and chili makes more sense than orange and chill.
I'm not that excitd about chocolate either really but chili and sea salt give it that sweet-savoury twist.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 8, 2012)

What's the exact address of this again? Want to try get down today.


----------



## Winot (Dec 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The best chocolate I ever had was Brazilian lime and chili. Never been that excitable about chocolate but that was amazing.


 
They have lime and chilli in Choc Museum.

Edit - oops, got that wrong - it's lime and ginger.  Good though.


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What's the exact address of this again? Want to try get down today.


187 Ferndale


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I checked the opening times for today 12-6 pm and went along at 12.45 - it was disappointingly SHUT!
I was planning on getting some gifts for friends, but had to buy elsewhere....


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 10, 2012)

sparkybird said:


> Well I checked the opening times for today 12-6 pm and went along at 12.45 - it was disappointingly SHUT!
> I was planning on getting some gifts for friends, but had to buy elsewhere....


 
I wish you came back an hour later ... we had key problems that's all...it's been a crazy weekend!!  *Sparkybird*...I have a chocolate bar for you from our range, of your choice when you return, for your gallant attempt to purchase our merchandise. _(Photo Id may be necessary)_

I feel the need to say sorry Sparky, for it was matters beyond our control and you suffered in your disappointment which we caused this make me sad forgive us...it was just one of those new teething things.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 10, 2012)

nagapie said:


> What's the exact address of this again? Want to try get down today.


 
WTC


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 10, 2012)

I had some of the orange and chilli chocolate too - it was really good. On a par with the Montezuma stuff, if not better. When I opened the box I expected to find one slab. There were five!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> WTC


 
Hey, I'm a busy person I don't have time to check back 5 pages. Didn't make it anyway but do know where it is now and do need at least 3 chocolate gifts for Christmas.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2012)

after much discussion on my fb page before this opened I've completely failed to visit  I'm on nights next week and will come in before work 

(ime happy paramedics are ones full of chocolate!)


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 10, 2012)

aww that's a shame and thanks for the offer of choc!- I'll see when I can next get down. If it happens again, maybe a quick note would be good - as I was still in Brixton an hour later, but just assumed that you weren't opening at all....


----------



## paolo (Dec 10, 2012)

Winot said:


> They have lime and chilli in Choc Museum.
> 
> Edit - oops, got that wrong - it's lime and ginger.  Good though.



The lime and ginger was my favourite on opening day.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 10, 2012)

wiskey said:


> after much discussion on my fb page before this opened I've completely failed to visit  I'm on nights next week and will come in before work
> 
> (ime happy paramedics are ones full of chocolate!)


 
Thanks for the facebook chatter!  Much appreciated.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 10, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Hey, I'm a busy person I don't have time to check back 5 pages. Didn't make it anyway but do know where it is now and do need at least 3 chocolate gifts for Christmas.


 

*Thursday 13 - *12 to 6pm
*Friday 14 - *12 to 6pm
*Saturday 15 - *12 to 6pm
*Sunday 16 - *12 to 6pm

We welcome patronage! 3 chocolate gifts for 3 special people in your life! Could you make that 4? I have to get one for Sparkybird now  (promises, promises)


----------



## nagapie (Dec 10, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> *Thursday 13 - *12 to 6pm
> *Friday 14 - *12 to 6pm
> *Saturday 15 - *12 to 6pm
> *Sunday 16 - *12 to 6pm


 
Mate, the post you WTC was asking for the address again, not the times. I got the times the last time I asked you for them. Get some glasses, chocolate clearly isn't as good as carrots for your eyesight.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 12, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Mate, the post you WTC was asking for the address again, not the times. I got the times the last time I asked you for them. Get some glasses, chocolate clearly isn't as good as carrots for your eyesight.


 
WTC I'm just giving you a little added information....just letting you know the days also I hope hundred of others might be reading this thread and they too could get a little more information than they hoped for.   I'm starting to see why you call yourself NAGapie!!


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> WTC I'm just giving you a little added information....just letting you know the days also I hope hundred of others might be reading this thread and they too could get a little more information than they hoped for.   I'm starting to see why you call yourself NAGapie!!


Do you have a death wish


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 12, 2012)

With every one of his posts/promotions I am less and less inclined to visit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2012)

Once a bellend...


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2012)

It is a lovely place- the lady that runs it is fabulous and the chocolate is great. But yeah.... Know what you mean


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 13, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> With every one of his posts/promotions I am less and less inclined to visit.


 
Every post?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 13, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> With every one of his posts/promotions I am less and less inclined to visit.


 
You haven't been to any of my promotions or ever said anything nice in reply to one of my post, you can't hurt my feelings anymore than you have already.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

*Your* promotions?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 13, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> You haven't been to any of my promotions or ever said anything nice in reply to one of my post, you can't hurt my feelings anymore than you have already.


 I probably could.

And yes, your posts have been irritating so I haven't said anything nice about them. Tell you what, you were helpful by providing details some posters were after. That's nice.
Other than that you've been irritating. Referring to female posters as 'Ms' whatever and your ceaseless promotion would be called spam if you hadn't already made a number posts. About filthy gays or whatever it was you were banging on about in that thread.

Plus, I think that if I hired you to do PR for my new business and you did this kind of thing without getting across the 'identity' or 'USP' of my business I'd probably fire you. I'm going to pop in because Fogbat says the lady is nice as well as good at chocolate and, for some reason hmm, I trust his judgement.
Perhaps, instead of setting up a leaflet hunt and ramming the opening hours down our throats you could have given a bit of background about the chocolatier, her career and interests (to be fair you did a little of that in one post), posted some pictures of the shop in progress, the chocolate, the opening, the leaflets... That's more likely to drum up interest, no?

Meh. I think you just get on my nerves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2012)

Spot on SBL!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> It is a lovely place- the lady that runs it is fabulous and the chocolate is great. But yeah.... Know what you mean


Foggers said she makes the greatest the hot chocolate. I'm sceptical but happy to investigate her wares


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 13, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I probably could.
> 
> And yes, your posts have been irritating so I haven't said anything nice about them. Tell you what, you were helpful by providing details some posters were after. That's nice.
> Other than that you've been irritating. Referring to female posters as 'Ms' whatever and your ceaseless promotion would be called spam if you hadn't already made a number posts. About filthy gays or whatever it was you were banging on about in that thread.
> ...



Miss SBL...I don't know where to start have you ever seen the sun shine or heard the laughter of little children?  I think you need councilling in happiness


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 16, 2012)

After my disappointing visit the other week when the shop was shut, I ventured forth on Saturday and bumped into BJ on the corner of Ferndale Road handing out flyers. We walked round to the shop, where, true to his promise he gave me some chocolate to make up for last time. I also bought a load more for Christmas pressies, but couldn't resist trying one out (coffee and aniseed) when I got home.

OMG - it was amazing - chocolatey - yes, coffee-ey -yes and aniseedy - yes but all so subtly together - the box didn't make it past the end of the evening.

Will be back for more - was looking for the chilli one, but obv I should have got out of bed a bit earlier!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep forgetting about this!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2012)

I also went on Saturday. Sadly I left without buying anything as I was looking for gifts for relatives and, well, the chocolate was just a bit too interesting. I'm not sure if the stock was just very low, but I needed a few classics for Christmas presents. There was only one dark chocolate and even though I got to taste it, the orange/chilli one was not for sale that day. Neither were the jars of hot chocolate that I think might make good presents. There was chocolate from other parts of the world but I specifically want south London chocolate. I'll try again next week and see what's there then.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 16, 2012)

sparkybird said:


> After my disappointing visit the other week when the shop was shut, I ventured forth on Saturday and bumped into BJ on the corner of Ferndale Road handing out flyers. We walked round to the shop, where, true to his promise he gave me some chocolate to make up for last time. I also bought a load more for Christmas pressies, but couldn't resist trying one out (coffee and aniseed) when I got home.
> 
> OMG - it was amazing - chocolatey - yes, coffee-ey -yes and aniseedy - yes but all so subtly together - the box didn't make it past the end of the evening.
> 
> Will be back for more - was looking for the chilli one, but obv I should have got out of bed a bit earlier!


 
Yes Sparkybird our Orange&Chilli seems, for some reason (other than just being extremely lovely chocolate), to be our best seller!  

Also it was really good to meet you and have a chat...if anyone needs an electrician I will let you know  .... also thank you for the nice words it's much appreciated.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 16, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I also went on Saturday. Sadly I left without buying anything as I was looking for gifts for relatives and, well, the chocolate was just a bit too interesting. I'm not sure if the stock was just very low, but I needed a few classics for Christmas presents. There was only one dark chocolate and even though I got to taste it, the orange/chilli one was not for sale that day. Neither were the jars of hot chocolate that I think might make good presents. There was chocolate from other parts of the world but I specifically want south London chocolate. I'll try again next week and see what's there then.


 
Nagapie....Thanks for coming down and I regret that you didn't find something nice to buy.   But I will make a second promise....I will keep for you in my little corner a jar of hot chocolate (Which we were giving away free today!!) so whenever you come back it will be there waiting for you...how's that?

The hot chocolate sells extremely well and it's hard for Isabelle to keep the amount that her two shops sells as well as all the other stock.  Also all of her chocolate has a South London label in it.  

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Nagapie....Thanks for coming down and I regret that you didn't find something nice to buy. But I will make a second promise....I will keep for you in my little corner a jar of hot chocolate (Which we were giving away free today!!) so whenever you come back it will be there waiting for you...how's that?
> 
> The hot chocolate sells extremely well and it's hard for Isabelle to keep the amount that her two shops sells as well as all the other stock. Also all of her chocolate has a South London label in it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I'll ask for it when I return next weekend. Although I would have liked a couple of jars as gifts too. I know they're big sellers, her friend who was there when I went said so. It's ok, but I just can't buy what's not there. 
I know all of her chocolate says south London but I couldn't find one I wanted to buy. Out of interest, does she have a list of flavours she does? Does she do any more straight kinds, like plain chocolate or even with nuts or crispy bits in it? Uncle John and Aunt Julie would not like aniseed or grapefruit chocolate I think.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 16, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, I'll ask for it when I return next weekend. Although I would have liked a couple of jars as gifts too. I know they're big sellers, her friend who was there when I went said so. It's ok, but I just can't buy what's not there.
> I know all of her chocolate says south London but I couldn't find one I wanted to buy. Out of interest, does she have a list of flavours she does? Does she do any more straight kinds, like plain chocolate or even with nuts or crispy bits in it? Uncle John and Aunt Julie would not like aniseed or grapefruit chocolate I think.


 
Ok I will keep three jars aside for you in regards to 'straight kinds' of chocolate we do sell chocolate button which we get direct from the manufacturer. This is the best refined chocolate money can buy!

As for flavours check the website http://www.themelange.com/intro.htm for a full list of our products. I want nutty chocolate very much so I will beg her to do something along these lines.

Lastly.... relatives J&J could still _*try*_ aniseen or grapefruit chocolate.... it would not cause great displeasure or sickness I think.

P.s. just to clarify......I will have 3 jars of hot chocolate for you, just in case they are sold out when you eventually return,....but sadly it's not for free.​ 
Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ok I will keep three jars aside for you in regards to 'straight kinds' of chocolate we do sell chocolate button which we get direct from the manufacturer. This is the best refined chocolate money can buy!
> 
> As for flavours check the website http://www.themelange.com/intro.htm for a full list of our products. I want nutty chocolate very much so I will beg her to do something along these lines.
> 
> ...


 
No problem, I don't need for free, I am a genuine customer. 

Tbh I didn't really like the aniseed or grapefruit myself. I'd be interested in the lime and ginger and the bergamot and cinnamon but neither were there the day I was. I guess my tastes are a bit more pedestrian. But I like chocolate a lot so I would be some sort of customer to target.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 16, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss SBL...I don't know where to start have you ever seen the sun shine or heard the laughter of little children?  I think you need councilling in happiness


I think you need to fuck right off. Why would you call me Miss when i have already expressed my distaste for this habit of yours? I am not a minor and no longer property of my father so it's not only ill-judged but ignorant of you. I disregarded the rest of your post due to that preceding idiocy.

Who did the website by the way? It needs attention. Somebody has misspelled rosemary as rosamary on your 2010 Taste Award banner which is sloppy. Your website also shows past events as open for booking and the subtitle 'We Are Multicultural' looks a bit daft and unrefined to my eye. (Unless the combination of spices and herbs are particular or significant to a particular culture then in what why does that make you or the chocolate multicultural?)
Anyway. I don't really care, I'm probably going to buy my chocolate and truffles prepackaged from my local grocer because he's less of a dickhead. I'm going to leave this well alone.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep. In my experience, Isabelle is lovely, but BJ is putting me right off.

Terrible representative.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Isabelle is lovely,
> .


yes, she really is


----------



## fogbat (Dec 16, 2012)

If it turns out that Isabelle _is_ BlackJamaican, I'll be kicking myself more than I did at Fight Club,


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

fogbat said:


> If it turns out that Isabelle _is_ BlackJamaican, I'll be kicking myself more than I did at Fight Club,


umm - you know at fight club you're not supposed to be attacking *yourself*...?


----------



## fogbat (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> umm - you know at fight club you're not supposed to be attacking *yourself*...?


 
I saw the Fight Club documentary. It happens.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 16, 2012)

The first rule of self-flagellation club is that you don't speak about self-flagellation club


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 16, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I like chocolate a lot so I would be some sort of customer to target.


 
I've been trying very hard to do just this for quite some time Nagapie, I think slowly I am making a little progress....now I need to work on ShiftyBagLady - don't know where I'm going wrong there!

Anyway Isabelle has started a _*Chocolate Members Club*_ were she will post every month a different box of her chocolates direct to your sofa!  What do you think of that?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 16, 2012)

My only mission tomorrow is to visit and then my xmas shopping will be finished!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2012)

Do they sell Caramac?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Why would you call me Miss when i have already expressed my distaste for this habit of yours? I am not a minor and no longer property of my father so it's not only ill-judged but ignorant of you. I disregarded the rest of your post due to that preceding idiocy.


 
ShiftyBagLady....I really like this!! Your humor tickles me. I will not call you Miss anymore (I don't even know if you are male or female), I apologise for my dickheadness I'm just messing with you a little I will stop it now....it's gone to far!!

Sadly I am going to miss your toxic replies to my cheeky/sillyness for there will not be anymore silliness or cheekiness.....come and try our chocolates, I don't want to lose you over my stupidity. You have made many spot on suggestions and because of you changes will be made.....I can see you are being very helpful although I've pissed you off a little and I will tell the webmaster exactly what you have said about the website. I liked the feedback you gave about marketing and promoting her chocolates...you know your stuff and I'm actually learning from you via your advise.

So ShiftyBagLady, I'm just being my silly self if you meet me you would see I am just a clown and shouldn't me taken too seriously ok? I think you're cool.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I disregarded the rest of your post due to that preceding idiocy.


 
I just love this line!!    I wish I had such a turn of verse.

Peace!!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Do they sell Caramac?


I'll let you know tomorrow  can't say I've ever seen an aniseed or chilli one but you never know . . .


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow  can't say I've ever seen an aniseed or chilli one but you never know . . .


 
Hi Wiskey thanks for your previous comments, here's some info for you about next weeks opening times.
*week 3*

*Wednesday 19 - 11 to 7pm*
*Thursday 20 - *11 to 7pm
*Friday 21 - *11 to 7pm
*Saturday 22 - *11 to 7pm
*Sunday 23 - *11 to 7pm
*Monday 24* - 11 to 4pm


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

Well that's me scuppered then . . . I work 7-7.

OU you will have to do your own research!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Yep. In my experience, Isabelle is lovely, but BJ is putting me right off.
> 
> Terrible representative.


 
Come on guys!!  It's like walking through a mine field on this site I don't want to put anybody right off or stop anyone from tasting Isabelle's delights (and yes *she is lovely*), I can't please all I realise that. I have been acquired to help with the promotion of the *Chocolate Museum* for the Christmas period opening (December), you know about the *Chocolate Museum* because I posted the information about the *Chocolate Museum*.  After Christmas my work is finished and I will go onto my next promotion (an Arab Oil shop in Westfield -Stratford), you will not be reading anything else from me about Chocolate.

Come on guys....just be cool.

Regards,
BlackJamaican......who is not Isabelle or homophobic!


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Your website also shows past events as open for booking and the subtitle 'We Are Multicultural' looks a bit daft and unrefined to my eye. (Unless the combination of spices and herbs are particular or significant to a particular culture then in what why does that make you or the chocolate multicultural?)


 
Perhaps it's because they sell white, dark and milk chocolate.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Come on guys!! It's like walking through a mine field on this site I don't want to put anybody right off or stop anyone from tasting Isabelle's delights (and yes *she is lovely*), I can't please all I realise that. I have been acquired to help with the promotion of the *Chocolate Museum* for the Christmas period opening (December), you know about the *Chocolate Museum* because I posted the information about the *Chocolate Museum*. After Christmas my work is finished and I will go onto my next promotion (an Arab Oil shop in Westfield -Stratford), you will not be reading anything else from me about Chocolate.
> 
> Come on guys....just be cool.
> 
> ...


 
You mean you joined here to spam the place for whoever employs you?

I'm sure you're a perfectly nice person but you put several people's backs up here from day one and haven't really improved or learned from that. Successful marketing types are generally good at reading people and acting in accordance. You're failing spectacularly on that score. It's lucky that some people went to the shop regardless and were able to vouch for Isabelle and her wares. Any business put Isabelle's way from here seems to me to be despite, not because of, your marketing services.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You mean you joined here to spam the place for whoever employs you?
> 
> I'm sure you're a perfectly nice person but you put several people's backs up here from day one and haven't really improved or learned from that. Successful marketing types are generally good at reading people and acting in accordance. You're failing spectacularly on that score. It's lucky that some people went to the shop regardless and were able to vouch for Isabelle and her wares. Any business put Isabelle's way from here seems to me to be despite, not because of, your marketing services.


 
Are you trying to ruin me man!!?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm trying to be helpful. Letting you think you're doing a good job except for not being able to please everyone isn't helpful.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Letting you think you're doing a good job except for not being able to please everyone isn't helpful.


 
Thanks for the reply qumcunx, I would like you to rephrase this sentence for I don't understand it.  I'm being serious, I want to understand what your telling me especially if you are being helpful.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

You said in a previous post 'you can't please everyone'  which is true but what I'm saying is that this doesn't seem, to me, to be the case here.  I explained in my post what I do think is the case.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You said in a previous post 'you can't please everyone' which is true but what I'm saying is that this doesn't seem, to me, to be the case here. I explained in my post what I do think is the case.


 
So what do you suggest I now do to rectify things? I've started already by sincerely apologising for my foolishness to ShiftyBagLady and given a free box of chocolates to Sparkybird for her brave venture out into the elements to the Chocolate Museum only to be faced with a shut door. I try to respond to all messages with whatever information I have I've changed my bad habits (i.e. no more Mr this or Miss that). I'm trying Quimcunx....I'm no 1 special in intellect or looks....I'm just trying to help a very lovely lady promote the opening of her Lovely Chocolate Museum. I'm sure if you knew Isabelle you would try to do the same and you'll probably get a better result but on this site you'll still piss off some of the Urbanites just in a different way.

Life's too short to be so serious Quimcunx, let just enjoy the chocolate and leave out all the nitpicking? My spelling is not great, my grammar is just experimental and my humour is not so humourous at times. I don't like being described as a bellend especially when I don't consider what I've said to be so out of order....I mean we are adults and can take a little playground stick!

I think when we get down to things this site is just a playground for sophisticated, witty, barbed jibes to show off ones lyrical dexterity. ShiftyBagLady wins this title hands down, I love the way she expresses herself.

I'm just having a bit of fun because my life is extremely empty and unexciting there is no love or affection within my grasp where ever I be....and I do realise its all my doing. At the end of the day Brixton has a new and exciting Chocolate Museum forget me....enjoy her chocolate....look what I found on Twitter.

*Katie Maclean* ‏@*carbonatite*
...best EVER hot chocolate this week @*MelangeChoc*…people of Peckham, you are so blessed having this on your doorstep! #*jealous*


Maybe you don't know Isabelle but I'm helping her because I like what she does and deserves my help. Over 2000 customers passed by the shop just over the weekend and tried our hot chocolate and freebees, how many came from this site I can say for sure 5 (I'm sure more came but that's the amount I met and was introduced to) but still I give information as best I can.
I don't know what more to say....the sun is out and that always makes me feel happy....time for a hot chocolate!
I await your reply Quimcunx
Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Do they sell Caramac?


 
Hello Orang Utan, thanks for your previous posts....thanks a lot.

To answer your question there is no caramac sold in the Chocolate Museum although that stuff is very nice.  If Isabelle decides to change this I will let you know.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## Winot (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> this site is just a playground for sophisticated, witty, barbed jibes to show off ones lyrical dexterity


 
There you go, @Editor, there's your new tagline.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> There you go, @Editor, there's your new tagline.


I can't take the credit for the sophisticated, witty, barbed jibes .


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> So what do you suggest I now do to rectify things? I've started already by sincerely apologising for my foolishness to ShiftyBagLady and given a free box of chocolates to Sparkybird for her brave venture out into the elements to the Chocolate Museum only to be faced with a shut door. I try to respond to all messages with whatever information I have I've changed my bad habits (i.e. no more Mr this or Miss that). I'm trying Quimcunx....I'm no 1 special in intellect or looks....I'm just trying to help a very lovely lady promote the opening of her Lovely Chocolate Museum. I'm sure if you knew Isabelle you would try to do the same and you'll probably get a better result but on this site you'll still piss off some of the Urbanites just in a different way.
> 
> Life's too short to be so serious Quimcunx, let just enjoy the chocolate and leave out all the nitpicking? My spelling is not great, my grammar is just experimental and my humour is not so humourous at times. I don't like being described as a bellend especially when I don't consider what I've said to be so out of order....I mean we are adults and can take a little playground stick!
> 
> ...


 seriously, just leave it. you're irritating everyone.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> seriously, just leave it. you're irritating everyone.


 
Just leave it you say!!!  You guys keep correcting and advising me....so I ask for help and advice and you say leave it!

I'm here to answer questions about the *Chocolate Museum* that's all.


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Just leave it you say!!! You guys keep correcting and advising me....so I ask for help and advice and you say leave it!
> 
> I'm here to answer questions about the *Chocolate Museum* that's all.


 just stop now


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought moderator names were in red


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Just leave it you say!!! You guys keep correcting and advising me....so I ask for help and advice and you say leave it!


 
Manter is not the spokesperson for "everyone", I have enjoyed your chocolatey musings and you are not irritating me.

I am looking forward to your next project. Will you be starting a thread about the Arab Oil shop? That has piqued my interest.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Do they sell Caramac?


The 99p shop in Brixton does a 3 pack, should you want them. Although they're not really chocolate and Minnie might get there before you.  She's a fiend for that stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The 99p shop in Brixton does a 3 pack, should you want them. Although they're not really chocolate and Minnie might get there before you. She's a fiend for that stuff.


 
I'm behaving myself.  I still have a bar left


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm behaving myself. I still have a bar left


But at least you know it's there, for emergencies.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2012)

now i want a fucking caramac


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Greebo said:


> But at least you know it's there, for emergencies.


 
you reminding me it's there means it's not going to be there for much longer


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

If you don't sell Caramac, you have no business selling chocolate! Tis the best bar out there!


----------



## paolo (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you don't sell Caramac, you have no business selling chocolate! Tis the best bar out there!


 
Liking your low rent taste in 'chocolate'. I think I might need to raid the 99p shop before you lot clear it out.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Manter is not the spokesperson for "everyone", I have enjoyed your chocolatey musings and you are not irritating me.
> 
> I am looking forward to your next project. Will you be starting a thread about the Arab Oil shop? That has piqued my interest.


 
Thanks Jackobi....sadly I will be promoting the oil shop via a website around Stratford....but I will keep you informed.   

Thanks for your support and kind words....I feel a tear forming once again :*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you don't sell Caramac, you have no business selling chocolate! Tis the best bar out there!


 
Well it is a chocolate shop and Caramac isn't chocolate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyway, just for OU and bluestreak to drool over.  A bar of sugary goodness


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it is a chocolate shop and Caramac isn't chocolate


It's a chocolate bar, the nicest chocolate bar around


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a chocolate bar, the nicest chocolate bar around


 
Don't chocolate bars have to actually have some chocolate in them to make them chocolate bars? 

You are correct as to it being the nicest bar around though


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

It doesn't have to have real chocolate in it. It remains, conceptually, a chocolate bar


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't have to have real chocolate in it. It remains, conceptually, a chocolate bar


 
Well it's more a bar of condensed milk and treacyle and other sweet stuff but as a bar, it is one the best going and definitely beats most chocolate, although this has the edge


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they call themselves Cadbury's Caramac Milk Chocolate Bar


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> I thought moderator names were in red


not a moderator you partronising twat, just sick of him wilfully pissing everyone off, 'misunderstanding' posts and generally doing a great business a total disservice


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't have to have real chocolate in it. It remains, conceptually, a chocolate bar


(Margarine)


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm pretty sure they call themselves Cadbury's Caramac Milk Chocolate Bar


Caramac was made by Mackintosh back in the day, now Nestlé


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> Caramac was made by Mackintosh back in the day, now Nestlé


And sorry I snarled


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

Oops, I meant Nestlé


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> not a moderator you partronising twat, just sick of him wilfully pissing everyone off, 'misunderstanding' posts and generally doing a great business a total disservice


 
I thought his posts were ok tbh


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I thought his posts were ok tbh


He seems to have a polarising effect. Not exactly what a start up needs 

Isabelle is so lovely and has such good ideas, its just a bit of a shame IMO


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, just for OU and bluestreak to drool over. A bar of sugary goodness
> 
> View attachment 26309


 
 don't do it Minnie..... YOU CAN RESIST!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

Ssh


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 17, 2012)

Agreed.  His sense of humour isn't an urban one, but I don't think he said anything that annoying really.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> He seems to have a polarising effect. Not exactly what a start up needs
> 
> Isabelle is so lovely and has such good ideas, its just a bit of a shame IMO


 
well he's pissed off a few people on here who are quite vocal, is that polarising? perhaps. He'll be gone in a week, I can't visit the shop to see if Isabelle is nice because they don't cater for chocolate tourists like me


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

post 329, post 320.... plus everyone where he used 'Miss'- I'm completely with Shifty on that one, particularly as he'd been asked to stop


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> well he's pissed off a few people on here who are quite vocal, is that polarising? perhaps. He'll be gone in a week, I can't visit the shop to see if Isabelle is nice because they don't cater for chocolate tourists like me


Demand someone brings you some to the curry night as condition of attendance


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> post 329, post 320.... plus everyone where he used 'Miss'- I'm completely with Shifty on that one, particularly as he'd been asked to stop


 
I don't understand 320 but 329 hardly causes great offense or irritation (although it might to nagapie).

ce la vie. . . .



Manter said:


> Demand someone brings you some to the curry night as condition of attendance


 
nah, me and this chocolate shop is not meant to be!


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I don't understand 320 but 329 hardly causes great offense or irritation (although it might to nagapie).
> 
> ce la vie. . . .
> 
> ...


I just thought it was rude.  And he has been mildly irritating me since he first surfaced.  That said I am very irritable today as some twat has fucked off on holiday leaving behind a substandard piece of work and a huge headache for me 

And I'm now reading a bloody drugs thread about something I'd not take in a million years rather than rewriting it


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2012)

Manter said:


> post 329, post 320.... plus everyone where he used 'Miss'- I'm completely with Shifty on that one, particularly as he'd been asked to stop


In certain circles "Miss" is a correct and respectful way of addressing a dominant lady  although the full form "Mistress"" is better


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> In certain circles "Miss" is a correct and respectful way of addressing a dominant lady


Only when given permission.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2012)

i think part of the problem was his previous incarnation before this choccie business started up, where he posted some pretty disgustingly homophobic shit.  He now says he didn't mean it, but it seems like an odd kind of joke, and you can't blame people for having whatever the opposite of rose-tinted glasses are, when they read his posts.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

cuppa tee said:


> In certain circles "Miss" is a correct and respectful way of addressing a dominant lady  although the full form "Mistress"" is better


 
I learn so many things on this site!!  Also WTC  means to me "what the chocolate".....I don't swear.  I have also ceased being formal (I went to a grammar school where I had such respect and manners canned into me), for I realise it upsets/annoys (only) ShiftyBagLady and if she doesn't like Miss then I will definitely not me using Mistress, I'm not that brave!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't help but post again to clarify why I think the Miss thing is annoying: I have not noticed him saying Mr *insert poster's name* to any male poster but has been rather patronisingly addressing female posters as Miss. The correct title in everdyday life is Ms and on Internet forum it is the screen name and he hasn't made a point of doing it to men so it got up my nose.
He has also high jacked a  conversation about the museum and turned it into a charmless advertising feed. I know editor doesn't like people promoting businesses but does not interfere when local small businesses post to build a rapport with locals. That's a fine line and who am I to say what is rapport building and what is spam. I note that he has not contributed to any other threads and says he will make use of another forum for his next venture so I am lead to conclude his purpose here is strictly promotional. 
I think it's right, and not toxic, to take people to take if they are being pushy or over zealous because its a community forum not twitter.

I took a dislike to him after his postings about gay men before so perhaps my nerves were primed for irritation.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i think part of the problem was his previous incarnation before this choccie business started up, where he posted some pretty disgustingly homophobic shit. He now says he didn't mean it, but it seems like an odd kind of joke, and you can't blame people for having whatever the opposite of rose-tinted glasses are, when they read his posts.


 
ah well I know nowt about that, must've been whilst I was on sabbatical


----------



## nagapie (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> I don't understand 320 but 329 hardly causes great offense or irritation (although it might to nagapie).
> 
> ce la vie. . . .


 
I am not at all offended. Takes quite a bit more than that. I don't see the fuss really but I've not read the other threads where he Really pissed people off.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2012)

wiskey said:


> ah well I know nowt about that, must've been whilst I was on sabbatical


first page and a half of this thread pretty much covers it.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/helpful-dads.294986/


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 17, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I took a dislike to him after his postings about gay men before so perhaps my nerves were primed for irritation.


 
Hello ShiftyBagLady, no more do I call you Miss or play around with members handles.  I am new to this site and didn't know where to post the info about the Chocolate Museum.  I know not who is a man or woman but you have Lady in your name so yes because of my up-bringing I started calling you Miss...but no more if you have noticed.  I think your funny and write homourous script you still cool in my books.

As for my Dad's day out promotion (which wasn't even a promotion - just posted it for a friend who runs that group), I didn't say I "Didn't mean it" for I have said nothing wrong or homophobic and I have nothing to apologise for or take back.  You will just have to re-read the whole thing from start to finish to get to the bottom of that thread.

So Spanglechick you can say what you want ( _where he posted some pretty disgustingly homophobic shit. He now says he didn't mean it, but it seems like an odd kind of joke,_) but post also your evidence to make that claim stick.

Sorry @Editor if I used your website incorrectly I wasn't intentional, we did talk about that from the start...but things seemed to spiral out of normality!  Yes I will be using a different website to promote the Oil Shop for the same reason why I'm not using that one to promote the Chocolate Museum which is nearly 7 miles away from Brixton, it's a local thing surely that's not disrespectful?

Still I will tell you guys all about it although I realise not all will be interested in whatever I have to say.....can I go to bed now I have an early start tomorrow (installing 2 CCTV systems one on East Street and one in South Kensington), it's going to be hectic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried frozen Rolos? They're delicious.
Crunchie bars are another favourite.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> As for my Dad's day out promotion (which wasn't even a promotion - just posted it for a friend who runs that group), I didn't say I "Didn't mean it" for I have said nothing wrong or homophobic and I have nothing to apologise for or take back. You will just have to re-read the whole thing from start to finish to get to the bottom of that thread.
> 
> So Spanglechick you can say what you want (_where he posted some pretty disgustingly homophobic shit. He now says he didn't mean it, but it seems like an odd kind of joke,_) but post also your evidence to make that claim stick.
> 
> .


fair enough. Pretty innocuous start with only minor warning bells: two sheds had said hello, and BlackJamaican was wanting to make sure he wasn't being approached by a bloke... not something most people would be worried about, but no harm done -




			
				BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> kalidarkone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A couple of people asked for clarification and then we got this little gem complete with random call-outs of posters not on the thread, and the term 'sissies' - plus whatever 'women's perverts' might be:



			
				BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> But what she does need is good role model dads like me and not the likes of RaverDrew, NankerPhelge or Dessiato...if was up to me I would love to have you all take part in our next meeting and scheduled outings.
> 
> Basically Spliff smokers, Woman's Perverts or little boys sticking two fingers up to society are not needed. This 'Thread' is now dead. But if you want to get involved you have the contact details (don't mention your online persona's and you should be ok) above...use them and be helpful for once in your life and not just for personal gain 5t3lla.
> 
> Well it was nice to get to know you sissies and I mean that in a nice way seriously (it means something else in my language), so until the next thread take care....I will follow you all.


 
Then someone asked him about whether gay people would be welcome at the father's club thing, he said this:



BlackJamaican said:


> Jackobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
deviancy? swallowing arsehole?

The remainder of the thread he is asked to explain but never, over another 3.5 pages, says he was not being homophobic - despite being given lots of chances and requests to clarify.

Interestingly, he's told unequivocally by fridgemagnet not to fuck about with people's names, because of his Miss/Mrs thing.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2012)

Could anyone put me in touch with some of these "women's perverts" please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

Do you want to join their club, foggers?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Could anyone put me in touch with some of these "women's perverts" please?


 
I was under the impression you were already several women's pervert.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I was under the impression you were already several women's pervert.


 
Am down to two. Need to reopen recruitment


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Am down to two. Need to reopen recruitment


I think they have a 1am Club in Brockwell Park


----------



## paolo (Dec 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone tried frozen Rolos? They're delicious.
> Crunchie bars are another favourite.


 
*frozen* Crunchie Bars?

I think my teeth hurt just *thinking* about that.

Doesn't mean I won't try it though.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2012)

paolo said:


> *frozen* Crunchie Bars?
> 
> I think my teeth hurt just *thinking* about that.<snip>


Take a chef's knife to the bar before freezing if you're that worried.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, frozen chocolate confections for the win.
Mars are great too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2012)

mint aeros are, well, mint


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Club biscuits mmmmm. Orange is the best.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, frozen chocolate confections for the win.
> Mars are great too.





Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, frozen chocolate confections for the win.
> Mars are great too.


 
Do you mean the icecreams or the chocolate bars.  If the former you are right. If the latter you are very wrong indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Both are delicious


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Club biscuits mmmmm. Orange is the best.


a minute ago this post said


Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, frozen chocolate confections for the win.
> Mars are great too.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone tried frozen Rolos? They're delicious.
> Crunchie bars are another favourite.


Oooh will buy them tomorrow and try it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Frozen Crunchie ice cream and frozen kit kat ice cream are the best of that little niche ice cream snack variety


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> a minute ago this post said


That's right


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2012)

Snickers icecream bars are best.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's right


well spotted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Mmm forgot about those


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Both are delicious


Neither are as good as thin slices of mars bars laid on baking parchment and zapped on the lowest setting until they start bubbling (about a minute, if that).


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hi Wiskey thanks for your previous comments, here's some info for you about next weeks opening times.
> *week 3*
> 
> *Wednesday 19 - 11 to 7pm*
> ...


 
Went especially into Brixton yesterday at 3pm to buy chocolate, but the shop was closed.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I can't help but post again to clarify why I think the Miss thing is annoying: I have not noticed him saying Mr *insert poster's name* to any male poster but has been rather patronisingly addressing female posters as Miss. The correct title in everdyday life is Ms and on Internet forum it is the screen name and he hasn't made a point of doing it to men so it got up my nose.
> He has also high jacked a  conversation about the museum and turned it into a charmless advertising feed. I know editor doesn't like people promoting businesses but does not interfere when local small businesses post to build a rapport with locals. That's a fine line and who am I to say what is rapport building and what is spam. I note that he has not contributed to any other threads and says he will make use of another forum for his next venture so I am lead to conclude his purpose here is strictly promotional.
> I think it's right, and not toxic, to take people to take if they are being pushy or over zealous because its a community forum not twitter.
> 
> I took a dislike to him after his postings about gay men before so perhaps my nerves were primed for irritation.



I'm still miffed that the business calls itself the Chocolate Museum and started out promoting itself as a museum, but is thus far just a shop. 

Apparently it's a good shop, and an independent one run by a nice woman, so I wish her well in her business venture, but the number of posts by Black Jamaican do seem like spam. 

I bet it wouldn't have got far on this site had the thread been about a new chocolate shop opening in Brixton. The only similarish threads I can think of that were about local businesses were about political/rent/other issues rather than just promoting a new business. I can't fault anyone for doing their best to promote their business, but I didn't think this site allowed that.

And that's even without bj's rather odd behaviour towards women. Assuming I was male and therefore  needed my gf's permission to go to a chocolate shop was well strange.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 20, 2012)

Apparently downstairs is going to be the museum


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

BJ did respond regarding the 'museum' element of the shop that opened up for Christmas earlier on:




			
				BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Cynical Paolo + Depressive Kailbuzz....don't you guys have much happiness in your lives?  Paolo, it's much more than a pizza box of old stale chocolate buttons.  The Museum will be spread over two floors upstairs is the making and sampling of our beloved chocolate.  Downstairs will be a permanent fixture charting the history and development of chocolate so check it out....


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2012)

It's not a museum yet, though. I asked bj a couple of questions and he didn't answer except to say that there will, at some point, be an exhibition.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

scifisam said:
			
		

> It's not a museum yet, though. I asked bj a couple of questions and he didn't answer except to say that there will, at some point, be an exhibition.



Is it like a chocolate version of Lapland New Forest?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is it like a chocolate version of Lapland New Forest?


 
lindt reindeers covered in fake snow?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> lindt reindeers covered in fake snow?



Tearful children and angry parents outside wondering why it is closed at 3pm on Christmas week


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2012)

punters not liking the attitude of staff.......


----------



## scifisam (Dec 20, 2012)

If the attitudes of the PR guy include changing people's names to include cynical and depressive, then yeah, people might not like the staff's attitudes that much.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2012)

at least he isn't dressed as an elf





as far as we know


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> It's not a museum yet, though. I asked bj a couple of questions and he didn't answer except to say that there will, at some point, be an exhibition.


Yes I noticed your questions on the museum aspect went unanswered which struck me as a little evasive but I just assumed he wasn't very well informed in that aspect of the business. Even though he should be. Particularly as the angle of the shop is that it's more than a shop yet no information about how much more and exactly how museum-y it is going to be.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 20, 2012)

scifisam said:


> i can't fault anyone for doing their best to promote their business, but I didn't think this site allowed that.


I think SOME businesses are. Sitifi's for example was allowed to because lots of people liked it and were sorry that it might be put out of business. So they were allowed to have a direct line of communication with people and people seemed to appreciate it *shrug*


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 20, 2012)

I





ShiftyBagLady said:


> I think SOME businesses are. Sitifi's for example was allowed to because lots of people liked it and were sorry that it might be put out of business. So they were allowed to have a direct line of communication with people and people seemed to appreciate it *shrug*


It's counterproductive to do too much, whatever the rules are. As it probably has been here. And it undermines the pseudonymity of the site.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> BJ did respond regarding the 'museum' element of the shop that opened up for Christmas earlier on:


 
Thank you Badgers, so few Urbanites in my corner...welcome!  I am just passing on the information I get from Management, as you guys know it's a new business and there are teething problems that needs to be ironed out (or changed), after I've posted the info  what can I do?...it's not my business the manager has little help and has to do all herself....understand I am just trying to help as best I can.

We owe you badger and I think someone else (need to check who) a box of chocolates for your venture out into the elements...just like - Sparkychick got for her disappointment of being faced with a shut door.....It's not my fault but I do apologise.  Going to some place hoping to get some thing only to get no thing is one of life's great bummers more so when it's chocolate!

So come on guys....give the woman some leeway we've been open for 21 days we are sorting out problems as they come along....I am just a messenger.

My time is coming to an end many of you would be happy to know but I am going to miss ShiftyBagLady more than any other for that person has a very sharp tongue that made me LOL....which is cool....I'm over 30.  You will all be missed and please don't  not go to the Chocolate Museum because of me...it would be foolish and unnecessary.  It's not punishing me only Isabelle who has spent her money bring her famous chocolate to your town - Brixton.

We are open now until 24th 

The Museum will be open early new year (Jan. for sure), Isabelle is not banging any nails or sawing wood, she's reliant on others (builders ) the Chocolate Museum is an independent enterprise not a high street conglomerate who are not paying there taxes.  It's a nice lady with a passion for chocolate that's all so go and enjoy and her delights.

Badger...I really appreciate your support....(may the sun always shine upon you)

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> punters not liking the attitude of staff.......


 
Sensei....please let me know what staff's attitude you (or punters) don't like and I will make sure the manager gets to hear about it.  It's totally unacceptable that you've been subjected to any type of bad attitude and something will be done.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 21, 2012)

BlaMaken 

that joke was constructed from posts in this thread  an old washing up bottle and some sticky back plastic


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Thank you Badgers, so few Urbanites in my corner...welcome!  I am just passing on the information I get from Management, as you guys know it's a new business and there are teething problems that needs to be ironed out (or changed), after I've posted the info  what can I do?...it's not my business the manager has little help and has to do all herself....understand I am just trying to help as best I can.
> 
> We owe you badger and I think someone else (need to check who) a box of chocolates for your venture out into the elements...just like - Sparkychick got for her disappointment of being faced with a shut door.....It's not my fault but I do apologise.  Going to some place hoping to get some thing only to get no thing is one of life's great bummers more so when it's chocolate!
> 
> ...



You are either quite dim or (as I suspect) still doing this on purpose. 
You come over as confrontational, patronising and passive aggressive and no amount of "tell me how I can improve!?" will cut it imho. 
From the beginning you only ever seemed to have come on here for promotional reasons (which I don't really care about) but in the process have been rude beyond belief.


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 21, 2012)

@BlackJamaican
If I were Isabelle and I read this thread, I would not be pleased with you. It has been counterproductive in PR for your enterprise. When you are in a hole, stop digging. Just stop.

The Internet is a cruel medium and words work differently on screen and when spoken in person. You did not mean to be rude, but you have appeared to be so to many.  Don't try and justify it, it just makes it seem worse.  It's sometimes hard to resist having the last word, but for the sake of the Chocolate Museum and your own online dignity, stop now.  If you must make one last post on this thread, just  make it an unconditional abject apology.  

Btw, If you have a business to promote on this site, it is polite to clear it with the Editor first, and to keep it to simple announcements in the relevant forum. It should not replace your own feedback forum. This thread will eventually decay into a debate about gentrification and the real Brixton.

Finally, as one businessman to another, if you say you are going to be open at such and such time, then make sure you are.


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm heading down there for 11, with high hopes of resolving outstanding Xmas present issues. Would be a bonus if there's a type that cures Xmas party (2 day) hangovers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

I have set up a weed museum. The museum part will take a while but in the meantime I have loads for sale to people. Good shit too  discounts on massive bulk orders before Christmas


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 21, 2012)

footballerslegs said:


> I'm heading down there for 11, with high hopes of resolving outstanding Xmas present issues. Would be a bonus if there's a type that cures Xmas party (2 day) hangovers.


Can you let me know if it is actually open today?  Thanks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have set up a weed museum. The museum part will take a while but in the meantime I have loads for sale to people. Good shit too  discounts on massive bulk orders before Christmas


 


Boudicca said:


> Can you let me know if it is actually open today? Thanks!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

>



I am keeping a spliffs worth of chilli and ginger weed aside for them


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
Yes Minnie, it's open today, I think you might be in luck with some hot chocolate!  I saw them making it last night. 

Hope all is well with you.
Regards 
BlackJamaican


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Yes Minnie, it's open today, I think you might be in luck with some hot chocolate! I saw them making it last night.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.
> Regards
> BlackJamaican


 
I never asked if it was open today


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> Can you let me know if it is actually open today? Thanks!


Yes Boudicca, it is open today....12:30/1pm should be a perfect time to get there to ovoid a shut door?

Regards,
Blackjamaican


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Yes Boudicca, it is open today....12:30/1pm should be a perfect time to get there to ovoid a shut door?
> 
> Regards,
> Blackjamaican



I thought 11am today?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> Can you let me know if it is actually open today? Thanks!


 
Would it be cheeky to ask you to get me a hot choc if they've got one? I'll be home from 4 to come get it and reimburse you. Or I could bring you some money now. Don't worry if it's too much hassle.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 21, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Would it be cheeky to ask you to get me a hot choc if they've got one? I'll be home from 4 to come get it and reimburse you. Or I could bring you some money now. Don't worry if it's too much hassle.


No problem, will do.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

kittyP said:


> You are either quite dim or (as I suspect) still doing this on purpose.
> You come over as confrontational, patronising and passive aggressive and no amount of "tell me how I can improve!?" will cut it imho.
> From the beginning you only ever seemed to have come on here for promotional reasons (which I don't really care about) but in the process have been rude beyond belief.


 
Firstly I don't know what imho means but in regards to the other stuff "confrontational, patronising and passive aggressive" well I just can't win, any answer I give will be squeezed into one of these categories by you I'm sure.

I just wish people wouldn't be so serious....I mean....the world was meant to end today.  Be happy and eat chocolate people!!  Pray for another day another chance to see the sun rise....that's the way I see life.  We are not talking about the killing in the Middle East or the poverty which people are living in around the world - as kalibuzz said once....."We are talking about a chocolate museum, remember?"  you say I've been *rude beyond belief*!  I want to be rude in my response to that statement but I need to cut down on being rude so I will just say ... I disagree with what you say.  Although I don't like going over old ground I would show me where I was rude....*beyond belief*.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> No problem, will do.


 
Are you in, shall I bring some cash over now? Son is just falling asleep so could come in 15/20min once he's down.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 21, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Are you in, shall I bring some cash over now? Son is just falling asleep so could come in 15/20min once he's down.


We can sort it out when I get back - just finishing lunch and will go out in  bit.


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> Can you let me know if it is actually open today? Thanks!


 
Ran out of time this morning (damn work) so am planning now on heading there this afternoon. You may make it before me now, so would be great if you could let me know if it's open!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> @BlackJamaican
> If I were Isabelle and I read this thread, I would not be pleased with you. It has been counterproductive in PR for your enterprise. When you are in a hole, stop digging. Just stop.
> 
> The Internet is a cruel medium and words work differently on screen and when spoken in person. You did not mean to be rude, but you have appeared to be so to many. Don't try and justify it, it just makes it seem worse. It's sometimes hard to resist having the last word, but for the sake of the Chocolate Museum and your own online dignity, stop now. If you must make one last post on this thread, just make it an unconditional abject apology.
> ...


 
FortyPlus....you gave some level headed advice to me....I appreciate that sincerely. Yes I am digging a hole and things seem to be getting worst for me but I answer questions FortyPlus that's all I do. Someone asks "what time do you open" I phone manager and ask what time do you open....she give me a time, I tell that person that time .... my job done. Now if the door key gets misplaced or the car will not start then to Chocolate Museum might get opened late. Now I will try to explain why but it has nothing to do with me, it's just an unfortunate happening.

I don't know the rules of this site but I am learning fast (not fast enough some might say), although me and Editor had a conversation at the start about my ..... thread misplacement it was him/her that stuck it where it should be I just started answering inquires.

Now you've sent me a message and I can feel it's meant in good intention and for the purpose of helping me, so your cool. Many messages I get are having a dig at me poke or jibe. Well I can do the same to a very irritating degree as ShiftyBagLady has said. So yes I have a josh with those that josh with me....I'm a fun childish guy who likes fart jokes....what more can I say?

I am only doing this because Isabelle has no one to help her do it.....if you know anyone who would like to promote the Chocolate Museum (for pay), tell them to get in touch with Isabelle she will need some help once I'm gone (let them know there could be some free chocolate in the deal!!).

As for me I don't want to be sterile with bland responses yes I irritate and get things wrong...but hey there are far more important things in life for me to worry about than being rude beyond belief by addressing a person as Miss who calls herself a Lady!

At the end of the day FortyPlus, I am just glad that you guys talk about the Chocolate Museum whether good or bad for eventually you will all make up your own minds. I am a very lonely and sad man who spends over 10 hours a day on sites like this one and running my business....I am glad for any interaction with real people....whether good or bad on Christmas Day I will be updating a clients Ebay account or revamping someones website and that is what I will be doing until the end of the year then to be repeated throughout 2013 (God willing).

I don't want to gain anymore enemies in my life from this site for sure but if I did gain another 164 enemies then I would be at 3,500 which is a nice round number....and I like round numbers!!

Lastly FortyPlus, thanks for the connection it's our first I believe....look forward to your response.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never asked if it was open today


 
Sorry Minnie....I'm all in a fluster at the moment I must of clicked the wrong reply or wrote the wrong reply to the right click!   I'm so confused


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 21, 2012)

It's open but the promised chocolate cup for Nagapie wasn't there.  The saleswoman did say that the Xmas rush is over (?) and that they would not be open properly until Jan 1st when they will start to run workshops.  Apparently they have a stall in Brixton Village tomorrow which will have the full range of products, so I think this is probably your best chance of buying local (Peckham not Brixton btw) chocolate.

@nagapie - I did knock, but I think you must have gone out!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> It's open but the promised chocolate cup for Nagapie wasn't there. The saleswoman did say that the Xmas rush is over (?) and that they would not be open properly until Jan 1st when they will start to run workshops. Apparently they have a stall in Brixton Village tomorrow which will have the full range of products, so I think this is probably your best chance of buying local (Peckham not Brixton btw) chocolate.
> 
> @nagapie - I did knock, but I think you must have gone out!


 
I thought it was Camberwell chocolate?


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought it was Camberwell chocolate?









Definitely Peckham on the labels.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> Definitely Peckham on the labels.


 
oh right.  I thought BJ told me she had another shop in Camberwell


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm just back from my trip. Very helpful lady there, small selection but enough to kick off with. Bought three Xmas gifts of wierd sounding but tasty boxes of chocolate. Definitely from Peckham (not Brixton) - I think that's where the other shop is based.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> It's open but the promised chocolate cup for Nagapie wasn't there. The saleswoman did say that the Xmas rush is over (?) and that they would not be open properly until Jan 1st when they will start to run workshops. Apparently they have a stall in Brixton Village tomorrow which will have the full range of products, so I think this is probably your best chance of buying local (Peckham not Brixton btw) chocolate.
> 
> @nagapie - I did knock, but I think you must have gone out!


 
Sorry, i forgot to say I was going out around 2. Thanks for trying.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jan 1, 2013)

*Happy New Year *​*To You All*​​Thanks for your help and advice....

Have a great 2013 I have a feeling it will be a good year for you guys (black or white - woman or man)

I had fun!.....you guys are sharp, tough, witty and rough....but I wouldn't want you any other way!!

Take care
Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 9, 2013)

Terrible website; no info on the products. I eventually found the info on google but there was no link from the Choc Museum website itself. Doh!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

Why is it discarded, largely uneaten on what appears to be someone's stairs OU?

eta

Minnie...well, whoever posted that pic of caramac, the zoom on my computer is playing up


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

What is discarded and uneaten and on someone's stairs?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What is discarded and uneaten and on someone's stairs?


 
I'm lost as well


----------



## concerned1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Visited the Museum Wednesday and had a very nice hot chocolate. The museum which will be in their basement is not as yet fully set up but they hope it to be soon. They are planning on having a samples lunch some time in March.
It is very nice to see such an interesting place opening in Brixton and I look forward to the all day workshops they will be holding.
Give them a chance, they have some very good ideas and with some support from Brixtonians can have a really nice museum and cafe here.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> After my disappointing visit the other week when the shop was shut, I ventured forth on Saturday and bumped into BJ on the corner of Ferndale Road handing out flyers. We walked round to the shop, where, true to his promise he gave me some chocolate to make up for last time. I also bought a load more for Christmas pressies, but couldn't resist trying one out (coffee and aniseed) when I got home.
> 
> OMG - it was amazing - chocolatey - yes, coffee-ey -yes and aniseedy - yes but all so subtly together - the box didn't make it past the end of the evening.
> 
> Will be back for more - was looking for the chilli one, but obv I should have got out of bed a bit earlier!


 
Hello Once More SparkyBird,

I have some good news for you....we are having our Official Launch Party and your invited!  Details here:






As usual we have a free hot chocolate waiting just for you!...and food and wine...why not.....it's a party.  Come if you can and bring a friend.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> The first rule of self-flagellation club is that you don't speak about self-flagellation club


 
Hello ShiftyBagLady,

Hope you are in a good mood today...if not then I hope the prospect of coming to our Official Launch Party will bring you some cheer.

It's on the *16/03/2013 *....on that day we will shake hands....as friends (please!)

I don't know if this picture is showing.
Until then

Take care

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

Greebo said:


> It isn't.


 
Hi Greebo,

Thanks for the report....I am looking into it but if you right click then open in another window you'll be able to see the invite.  Come along if you are able.  

Regards,
Miles


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool - will defo pop in!

Hope you are well

SB


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Mar 8, 2013)

Good luck with the Launch.

Will try to come late in the day.

Don't eat all the chocolate, everyone.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all who made the journey up to our launch party....it was a great event and we'll have to do it again soon.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok Guys, on sale only for the Easter Weekend handmade Chocolate Easter Eggs from us for you!  Limited Edition....get'em while they're cold.....(if you want it hot.....ask for *Hot Chocolate!*).

Find me on the streets of Brixton giving out flyers....maybe a chocolate treat for the lucky!  Around T.K. Maxx

Regards,
Blackjamaican


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 14, 2013)

The Museum is back with a new event!!
Now you can also find the full range of the 15 different flavors, made with 30 fruits and spices..
About the event here is the program, 22nd of June, save the date!!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't get that URL (www.theaperitif.wix.com) to load, so can you please post the address, or is it the Ferndale Rd one earlier on the thread? Deffo wanna do this event


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2013)

So is there an actual museum element yet? Before it sounded more like a chocolate shop.


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So is there an actual museum element yet? Before it sounded more like a chocolate shop.


There is an exhibition about chocolate, mostly the British one, there are object from the past, u cup from 1817, typical saucers with a special shape that people used to cool down the hot chocolate before drinking by them.
The wall on the ground floor, coffee shop floor is original adverts of the past, some of them do not exist any more but some customer remember them!! 
Slides in the windows and other walls give you information about the general history, properties of the cocoa and its use in the past and now.
You can easily spend a couple of hours looking at everything, reading the handout of the exhibition and giving room to your curiosity following the route of this nectar of God on the big world map downstairs..
It is not a huge one but, remember, this is independent, by a passionate girl, Isabelle Alaya, that is giving this little treasure free to everyone!!
Don't forget also all her creation: chocolates, cakes, drinks!!
hope to see you there soon


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 14, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I can't get that URL (www.theaperitif.wix.com) to load, so can you please post the address, or is it the Ferndale Rd one earlier on the thread? Deffo wanna do this event


 
Sorry darling,
it seems like we have a problem with the website, I am the only person who can see it 
Useless!!
Anyway I can tell you it's the most beautiful website I've ever seen, just because I created it...
Ok, seriously, here the flyer and Yes, The Aperitif is at The Chocolate Museum, 187 Ferndale Road from 3 to 23.30


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

You could add it to the Brixton Buzz listings site here: 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 14, 2013)

editor said:


> You could add it to the Brixton Buzz listings site here:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


 
Thank you very much!!!
I'm heading to the Museum now and will do it in a little bit!! 
Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 16, 2013)

We're almost ready to make this first Saturday of Summer memorable!!!
Waiting for you all at The Chocolate Museum!!!


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 16, 2013)

The ApeirITif said:


> We're almost ready to make this first Saturday of Summer memorable!!!
> Waiting for you all at The Chocolate Museum!!!


 
You are Black Jamaican and your overuse of exclamation marks gives you away.


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 16, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> You are Black Jamaican and your overuse of exclamation marks gives you away.


 
Actually I'm Isa and I'm so excited because I'm a little fish who's just came to the ocean of London life, from a little sea based in Italy..
Enjoying though 
Let's the party started!! 
Opsss, it's automatic.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for the support!!
Check out on the calendar for The Aperitif.
Kids are welcome from 11 to 1 for "making chocolate workshop",
We love sticky hands!!


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you all guys!
It's been amazing, exactly how we imagined it! Lots of friendly happy people!
Already thinking about the next appointment.
Workshop prize will be discovered soon


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 28, 2013)

Preparing volume 2 @the chocolate museum. Have you ever tried chocolate pasta with pesto? Lots of news all to discover..
20 july 2013.
Morning chocolate demonstration and workshops,  afternoon drink and eat with The AperITif.
News coming soon


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 29, 2013)

I started my diet from chocolate, maybe it helps my phenylethylamine and serotonin get lower and I can adapt my writing to the blog style  .
Practicing with face expressions 
Wish a good week end to everyone and stay tuned to know what we are doing this time.


----------



## Gregor W (Jul 4, 2013)

I moved to London recently… Would be happy to meet you and socialise a bit at your event Volume 2


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn!! I totally forgot about going here when I was down


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jul 5, 2013)

Gregor W said:


> I moved to London recently… Would be happy to meet you and socialise a bit at your event Volume 2


 
Right time to meet new people in a relaxed environment. We're trying our best for this Volume2. To you the judgment 
We're in The Chocolate Museum in Brixton, as I think you've read, so we are very sweet people.
See you there 
Anyway, if you want to treat yourself a little bit, pop in for an iced chocolate or some of the 15 flavors of chocolate bars featuring our shelves.


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jul 5, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Damn!! I totally forgot about going here when I was down


 
Life is definitely too short to don't try it 
Different and interesting as someone described it.
Lots of news and improvements to celebrate this Summer that finally arrived.
If you don't live in London don't worry, now Aperol is in the City and we're scheduling "The Chocolate Museum Festival + Aperitif" monthly


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jul 18, 2013)

The program of the Day is finally ready, just 2 days to go. 
You can like it, dislike it, but if you don't try it you cannot know  
check out the program of the Festival here
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Aperitif/420783948028856?fref=ts
See you soon


----------



## jovivos (Nov 16, 2014)

It is actually a pretty cool place. The hot chocolate they serve is really good. And you can try some chocolate for free. Also they sell lots of awesome chocolates and wrap it for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for joining up to let us know.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 16, 2014)

I went to their chocolate/wine evening in Peckham a while back. Was quite good


----------

